# Σας τα 'παν άλλοι;



## daeman (Dec 24, 2009)

Έστω κι αν σας τα 'παν άλλοι, εδώ θα τα πούμε καλύτερα, με μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία, όλοι μαζί...
Και χωρίς να χρειαστεί να ξηλωθούμε για την "καλή χέρα"*. 

Γιορταστικό το νήμα αυτό, για να θυμηθούμε την εποχή που τριγυρνούσαμε στα σοκάκια (με κοντά παντελονάκια) τραγουδώντας τα κάλαντα, να ανταλλάξουμε ευχές, να μοιραστούμε μουσικές, να συγκεντρώσουμε έθιμα, ζωντανά και περασμένα, να σκαλίσουμε τις λέξεις και τα νοήματα, να κεράσουμε και να κεραστούμε ό,τι σχετικό μ' αυτές τις χρονιάρες μέρες, το δωδεκαήμερο που ξεκινάει σήμερα.

*Μέχρι να φύγουν οι καλικάντζαροι, κάνουμε εδώ τις σκανταλιές μας! :)*







*Στην Κρήτη, συνηθίζεται να δίνεται ένα χρηματικό ποσό σαν δώρο σε παιδιά που θα επισκεφτούν κάποιο σπίτι την Πρωτοχρονιά. Συνήθως πρόκειται για τα εγγόνια ή τα ανίψια. Μερικές δεκαετίες παλιότερα, η «καλή χέρα» ήταν το μόνο δώρο που έπαιρναν τα παιδιά την Πρωτοχρονιά _και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ήταν απλά ένα κέρασμα μια και ούτε χρήματα υπήρχαν πολλά, αλλά ούτε μαγαζιά με παιγνίδια._


Περιεχόμενα (κυρίως βιντεάκια αλλά όχι μόνο. μέχρι το ποστ #130) εδώ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 24, 2009)

Daeman, χρωστάω κέρασμα κάποια ώρα (μην το ρίξουμε και στα ηλεκεράσματα)
Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2009)

*Καλικάντζαροι*

Διαβάζω στον Ριζοσπάστη:Ο Νικόλαος Πολίτης, στην περισπούδαστη πραγματεία του «Οι Καλικάντζαροι», έχει τη γνώμη ότι η συνήθεια να μασκαρεύονται από τα Χριστούγεννα ως τα Φώτα «παρέχε το ενδιαφέρον εις την φαντασίαν του λαού να πλάσει τους Καλικάντζαρους. Ο τρόμος ον ενέπνεον εις τα παιδιά μεν πάντοτε, πολλάκις δε εις τους ενήλικας, προσέδιδε δαιμονιώδη φύσιν εις τους οχληρούς και ταραχώδεις εκείνους πανηγυριστάς των Καλανδών, μέχρις ότου παντελώς συνέχισε και αφομοίωσεν αυτούς προς τα παντοία δείγματα των δεισιδαιμόνων παραστάσεων».
Ο Ν. Πολίτης μας πληροφορεί ακόμα, πως οι άνθρωποι πίστευαν ότι οι Καλικάντζαροι είναι βρικόλακες Ατσιγγάνων. Έτσι εξηγείται και η ονομασία τους. Το πρώτο συνθετικό «Κάλι» είναι ονομασία Ατσιγγάνων. Το δεύτερο συνθετικό είναι ονομασία των Ατσιγγάνων της Αιγύπτου, που ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα τον 14ο αιώνα. Ονομάζονταν «Γαντζάροι». Οι Καλι-Γαντζάροι έγιναν Καλι-Καντάροι με αφομοίωση, που άλλαξε το Καλίγι σε Καλίκι.​
Την παραπάνω ετυμολόγηση (τη δεύτερη παράγραφο) δεν την είδα πουθενά αλλού. [Αν την έχετε δει κάπου γραμμένη, πείτε μας κι εμάς.] ΛΚΝ και ΕΛΝΕΓ θεωρούν πιθανότερη την περίπτωση να προέρχεται η λέξη από _καλίκι_ (< _caliga_ «είδος υποδήματος», βλέπε _καλιγώνω τον ψύλλο, Καλιγούλας_) + _άντζα_ «κνήμη». Η ερμηνεία αυτή βασίζεται στο είδος των υποδημάτων των καλικαντζάρων, όπως αυτά περιγράφονται σε διάφορες λαϊκές παραδόσεις.

Τα *κάλαντα* προέρχονται από τις ρωμαϊκές _καλένδες_, την πρώτη κάθε σεληνιακού μήνα του ρωμαϊκού ημερολογίου (αντίστοιχη με την ελληνική νουμηνία). Τότε έπρεπε κι οι οφειλέτες να πληρώσουν τα χρέη τους, όπως ήταν καταγραμμένα στα *καλαντάρια* (_calendaria_). 

Για την έκφραση «στις (ελληνικές) καλένδες» έχει χορταστικό σημείωμα ο Σαραντάκος εδώ.

Σύμφωνα με τη Βικιπαίδεια:
Στη Βυζαντινή Αυτοκρατορία Καλένδες κλήθηκαν οι κατά την 1η Ιανουαρίου εορτές και πανηγύρεις υπό των "Εθνικών" πολλές των οποίων διατηρήθηκαν και από τους Χριστιανούς. Όμως το 662 η συγκροτηθείσα στη Κωνσταντινούπολη Στ' Οικουμενική Σύνοδος καταδίκασε τις εορτές και ευωχίες αυτές με το 62ο Κανόνα της όπου ορίζεται: «Τας ούτω καλουμένας Καλάνδας και τα λεγόμενα Βοτά και τα καλούμενα Βρουμάλια και την εν πρώτη του Μαρτίου επιτελουμένην πανήγυριν, καθάπαξ εκ της των πιστών πολιτείας περιαιρεθήναι βουλόμεθα».
Προ αυτού του κινδύνου να διακοπεί το έθιμο που πιθανώς να τάραζε την επιβληθείσα κατάνυξη σε όλους τους τομείς δραστηριότητας οι "πιστοί" εισήγαγαν δημοτικά ευχητικά τραγούδια επί των ταυτόσημων χρονικά θρησκευτικών εορτών και έτσι το έθιμο συνεχίζει και σήμερα με την από τότε νέα ονομασία "Κάλαντα".​
_Μα και τα *carols* ελληνικά;_

Μια πιθανή προέλευση του αγγλικού *carol*, την οποία αναφέρει και η Wikipedia, είναι, μέσω Γαλλικής, η λατινική _choraules_, από την ελληνική _χοραύλης_ (= μουσικός που συνοδεύει τον χορό με τον αυλό, αυλητής).


Μέχρι να φύγουν οι καλικάντζαροι θα ανεβάζω την ιστορία κάποιας επίκαιρης λέξης, ανάλογα με την έμπνευση και το χρόνο (που δεν αφήνουν και πολύ αυτές οι μέρες).


Άλλο ένα χριστουγεννιάτικο από τις (φάση είναι, θα περάσει)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 24, 2009)

Μια συλλογή από συνώνυμα (ή περίπου) του _καλικάντζαρου _(που εμφανίζεται με τρεις μορφές στον πληθυντικό: _καλικάντζαροι_, _καλικαντζάροι_, και _καλικαντζαραίοι_):

*καλικάντζαρος:* βαβουτζικάριο, γούµπερο, καλιτσάγγαρος, καρκαντσέλι (-τζέλι), κάης (ή κάος), κακανθρώπισµα, καλισπούδης, καλκατζόνι, κατσικοπόδης (-όδαρος), καλιβρούσηδες, καρκάντζαρος, καρτσάγγαρος, κατσικάς, κωλοβελόνης, λυκοκάντζαρος,λάμπασμα, µαντρακούκος (_ο αρχηγός των καλικαντζάρων)_, παγανός, παρωρίτης, πλανήταρος, σιφώτης (σιφωτής), σκατζάρι, τσιλικρωτό, χρυσαφέντης​
Από την πραγματεία του Νίκου Πολίτη για τους καλικάντζαρους και από το λεξικό συνωνύμων του Πέτρου Βλαστού)


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2009)

Μια προβλέψιμη συνέχεια στα κάλαντα με το αντιπολεμικό τραγούδι που έγινε εμβληματικό των Χριστουγέννων σε όλο τον κόσμο:

_Happy Christmas (War Is Over)_ - John Lennon, Yoko Ono and the Plastic Ono Band​



 
Vocals: John Lennon, Yoko Ono and the Harlem Community Choir 
Guitar and bass guitar: Hugh McCracken, Chris Osborn, Teddy Irwin, Stuart Scharf 
Keyboards, chimes and glockenspiel: Nicky Hopkins 
Drums and sleigh bells: Jim Keltner


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2009)

...
Mια άλλη ματιά στο πνεύμα των ημερών. Πρώτα το παλιό από το Living In The Past του 1969:

_A Christmas Song _- Jethro Tull

​




και το πολύ μεταγενέστερο ταίρι του:
_Another Christmas Song _- Jethro Tull

​




μαζί με την άποψη του Ίαν Άντερσον για τα Χριστούγεννα:
My views on Christmas? Well, I’m not exactly a practising paid-up Christian but I have grown up and lived with a so-called Christian society for 55 years and still feel great warmth for the nostalgia, festive occasion and family togetherness, so much a part of that time of year. Maybe without Christmas we would have that much less to celebrate and enjoy in this troubled old world. But it’s really all the Winter Solstice and the re-birth of nature overlaid with the common sense and righteous teachings of Mr. C. 
A Christmas in this modern world should, in my view, accommodate the leisure needs and affections of Muslims, Hindus, Buddhists, atheists and agnostics, as well as Fido the family dog and Felix the cat. Throw in a few lost cousins and that dreadful man from next door and you have it! Sip the sloe gin, pull a cracker (so long as she’s not the daughter of that dreadful man from next door), kiss and cuddle under the mistletoe, toss Vegan disciplines aside, gobble the turkey (steady on, now) and have a therapeutic respite from the rigours of daily life. 
Christmas – an aspirin for the soul or cold-turkey celebration of the birth and life of Christ? It has to be a measured bit of both, doesn’t it? 
And, if you can cope with it, a Happy New Year.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 24, 2009)

Και για τη συνέχεια:


----------



## Elsa (Dec 24, 2009)

Και κάτι πιο άγριο:











*Καλές γιορτές σε όλους!*


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2009)

Και κάτι για τον άγριο, ακαταπόνητο γαλιδέα του Ζάζουλα :):

_Christmas Tree_ - Lady Gaga


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2009)

_Father Christmas_ - The Kinks


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2009)

_...
Christmas Card From a Hooker in Minneapolis_ - Tom Waits






με μπόνους το Silent Night​


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2009)

_...
Christmas Celebration_ - B.B. King


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2009)

_..
Here Comes Santa Claus_ - The Ramsey Lewis Trio
​


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2009)

Αντιγράφω εδώ και μια σχετική ανάρτηση από εκείνο το νήμα, μια ευγενική χορηγία της Έλσας, πριν από έναν χρόνο. :)



Elsa said:


> Δώστε τις ευχές σας σε διάφορες γλώσσες, από εδώ!


----------



## Elsa (Dec 25, 2009)

ᖱᒣᖳᒐᒉᑊᖿᒪᔪᖱᖽᐧᒡᒧᐧᖾᒍ (i'taamomahkatoyiiksistsikomi), λοιπόν, σε όλους!


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2009)

...
Το τροπάριο της ημέρας, υπόδειγμα για ψάλτες :):​ 
_Τροπάριο Χριστουγέννων_ - Νίκος Ξυλούρης 





 
και για να θυμηθώ τα κοντά παντελονάκια και τα κερασμένα ξεροτήγανα:

_Καλήν Εσπέραν, Άρχοντες (Παραδοσιακά Κάλαντα της Κρήτης)_ - Μιχάλης Τζουγανάκης 





 

*Καλήν εσπέραν, άρχοντες*
*κι ας είν' ο ορισμός σας*
*πάντοτε ο καλύτερος*
*κι ο όρος ο δικός σας.* ;)

*Μες στη γλυκιά τη θαλπωρή*
*Χριστούγεννα να 'ρθούνε*
*κι αγαπημένους όλους σας,*
*γαλήνιους να βρούνε. :)*

*Καλοκάμωτα, καλοφάγωτα, καλόπιοτα και καλόχαρα να 'ναι όσα θα απολαύσετε αυτές* *τις γιορτές!*

*Δαιμάνιος Καλικαντζαράκης *


----------



## Zazula (Dec 25, 2009)

The Ramones - Merry Christmas (I Don't Want To Fight Tonight)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 25, 2009)

Cyndi Lauper - Early Christmas Morning


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2009)

...
Αλλιώτικα κάλαντα.
_Τα κάλαντα_ - Νικόλας Άσιμος
​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 25, 2009)

*Καλήηηηηηηήν ημέρα άρχοντες και αρχόντισσες!*
από το ραδιόφωνο που δεν κάνει διακρίσεις, ΜπετλFM 04!
Στο μικρόφωνο γι' άλλο ένα πρωινό, ο Ζάχος και τα κορίτσια του
σας φέρνουν τις ειδήσεις της ημέρας με μια διαφορετική ματιά

Και πάμε γρήγορα στο πρώτο μας ρεπορτάζ...
--Σάρα, μας ακούς;
--Καλημέρα, Ζάχο. Είμαι εδώ...
--Καλημέρα Σάρα. Μισό λεπτό.

Αγαπητοί ακροατές και ακροάτριες (εμείς δεν κάνουμε διακρίσεις), η Σάρα έχει μαζί της σήμερα τρεις ενδιαφέρουσες προσωπικότητες από το εξωτερικό.

-- Τι ακριβώς είναι οι καλεσμένοι μας, Σάρα, είπες; Κυνηγοί Άγνωστων Ιπτάμενων Αντικειμένων; Και είναι τόσο καλοί που τους λένε μάγους στο αντικείμενό τους; (_χεχε_)

--Ε,περίπου, Ζάχο. Να ρωτήσουμε τον πρώτο, τον κύριο Κάσπερ. Κύριε Κάσπερ, είσαστε κυνηγοί UFO; Και πώς σας βγήκε το παρατσούκλι Φάντασμα;

--Ευχαριστώ Σάρα. Το Φάντασμα βγήκε από τα αγαπημένα μου κόμιξ. Όμως, στην πρώτη σου ερώτηση, όχι εμείς δεν...

--Σάρα, Σάρα, από το κοντρόλ με ρωτάνε, γιατί λένε τον δεύτερο Κόμη;

--Συγγνώμη Κάσπερ, αλλά από το στούντιο ρωτάνε, γιατί λένε τον Μπαλτάζαρ Κόμη;

--Μα, δεν πρόλαβα να πω ότι εμείς... δεν.. UFO...

--Μισό λεπτό Κάσπερ. Πες μας λοιπόν Μπαλτάζαρ, οι ακροατές και οι ακροάτριες (γιατί *είμαστε* ο σταθμός που δεν κάνει διακρίσεις) ρωτάνε: Έχεις πραγματικά αριστοκρατική καταγωγή; Είναι αλήθεια ότι ο παππούς σου ήταν βοηθός αντιβασιλιάς των Βόρειων Ινδιών;

--Ε, χμμμ, εγώ... από μικρός μου άρεσαν οι ξένες γλώσσες και... δηλαδή... εμείς παρακολουθούμε ουράνια αντικείμενα, όχι UFO...

--Σάρα, Σάρα, και ο τρίτος της παρέας; το κοινό μας ρωτάει αν και το όνομα του τρίτου της παρέας είναι Μελ και το Χρωμ είναι το δικό του παρατσούκλι. Αλλά εμείς δεν κάνουμε διακρίσεις, είμαστε ο ΜπετλFM 04 και δεν κάνουμε διακρίσεις...

--Μελχρώμ, το κοινό ρωτάει...

--Ε, αμάν πια! Όχι, δεν με λένε Μελ Χρωματιστό, την βαρέθηκα αυτή την ερώτηση. Και επιτέλους, αστρονόμοι είμαστε, κομήτες παρακολουθούμε, όχι UFO... αφήστε επιτέλους να ολοκληρώσουμε μια σκέψη... 
--Σάρα, ρώτα τους φίλους μας, είναι αλήθεια ότι θα βρουν πού προσγειώθηκε το UFO και πού θα γεννηθεί ο βασιλιάς τους;
--Συγγνώμη Μελχρώμ, αλλά από το στούντιο ρωτάνε...

--Ξέρω, ξέρω. Αν θα βρούμε το βασιλιά των εξωγήινων. Όχι, όχι, αστρονόμοι είμαστε και...

--Ευχαριστώ Κάσπερ, αλλά δεν έχετε εξηγήσει στο κοινό γιατί κυκλοφοράτε με δώρα, χρυσαφιά πακέτα, αρώματα, σακούλες...

--Μα γιατί κανείς δεν μας αφήνει ποτέ να τελειώσουμε μια πρόταση. Είναι παραγγελίες από τις γυναίκες μας...

--Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, Σάρα. Ευχαριστούμε για το ρεπορτάζ. Καλή αναζήτηση ευχόμαστε στους καλεσμένους σου από το στούντιο και καλή σας ημέρα.

Και πάλι μαζί ακροατές και ακροάτριες. Είμαι ο Ζάχος, από τα στούντιο του ΜπετλFM 04, και μετά από ένα μικρό μουσικό διάλειμμα και τα απαραίτητα μηνύματα από τους χορηγούς μας, θα επιστρέψουμε με ειδήσεις χωρίς διακρίσεις, από την άλλη, τη δική μας οπτική.

Ακούστε τώρα την επιτυχία της ημέρας και θα είμαστε σε λίγα λεπτά μαζί. _*Ο φοίνικας, ο φοίνικας, πόσο πολύ μ' αρέσει.*_ (Μα πού τους βρίσκουν τους τίτλους, και γίνονται και επιτυχίες). Πάμε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 25, 2009)

*Και πάλι μαζί άρχοντες και αρχόντισσες!*
Στο μικρόφωνο του ΜπετλFM 04! ο Ζάχος και τα κορίτσια του, από το ραδιόφωνο που δεν κάνει διακρίσεις, με τις ειδήσεις της ημέρας με μια διαφορετική ματιά!

Και πάμε στην Άννα, που έχει μαζί της το διευθυντή της Στατιστικής Υπηρεσίας.

--Άννα, καλημέρα από το στούντιο. Με ακούς; Ρώτησε τον κύριο διευθυντή, τι τους έπιασε χρονιάρες μέρες να κάνουν απογραφές;

--Καλημέρα Ζάχο. Ναι, έχω εδώ τον κύριο διευθυντή. Πείτε μας κύριε διευθυντά,γιατί...

--Κύριε διευθυντά, ο Ζάχος είμαι από το στούντιο. Κύριε διευθυντά, οι ακροατές και οι ακροάτριές μας (γιατί *είμαστε* ο σταθμός που δεν κάνει διακρίσεις) διαμαρτύρονται. Έχουν σπάσει τα τηλέφωνα. Τίνος έξυπνη ιδέα ήταν αυτή; Δεν έχει μείνει παγκάκι ξενοίκιαστο. Μαύρη αγορά στις ομπρέλες κήπου γίνεται για να μην κοιμηθούν οι άνθρωποι στη βροχή. Τα πάντα έχουν γεμίσει. Μέχρι σε στάβλους κοιμούνται πολυμελείς οικογένειες. Ξέρετε πού θα πάνε οι αριθμοί της κυβέρνησης στις δημοσκοπήσεις;

--Καλημέρα κύριε Ζάχο. Επιτρέψτε μου παρακαλώ να πω ότι κατανοώ απολύτως τις ανάγκες και τους προβληματισμούς των συμπολιτών μας. Επίσης, επιτρέψτε μου να καταγγείλω τις ανεύθυνες επιθέσεις από τον τύπο της αντιπολίτευσης. Είναι ψευδέστατο ότι η κυβέρνηση σκοπεύει να αυξήσει τον κεφαλικό φόρο και γι' αυτό πρέπει να μετρήσει πρώτα τα κεφάλια.
Είναι αλήθεια ότι στα πλαίσια μιας στοχευμένης και μακροπρόθεσμης οικογενειακής πολιτικής βεβαίως...

--Κύριε διευθυντά, εγώ, ως εργαζόμενη μητέρα, με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα των βρεφονηπιακών σταθμών. Είναι αλήθεια ότι η κυβέρνηση σκοπεύει να τους κλείσει;

--Κυρία Άννα, σας ευχαριστώ για την πολύ καλή ερώτηση. Μου δίνετε την πολύ καλή ευκαιρία να εξηγήσω την αξία της ακρίβειας των στατιστικών στοιχείων. Όπως γνωρίζετε, η απελθούσα κυβέρνηση, που κατέρρευσε υπό την οργή του λαού και την αποστέρηση των ρωμαϊκών δανείων, άφησε όχι μόνο καμμένη γη, αλλά και καμμένα αρχεία, Κυ-ρι-ο-λε-κτι-κά! Πώς λοιπόν να προγραμματίσουμε σωστά...

--Μα τι λέτε κύριε; Εμένα μου διώχνουν το μωρό μου από το σταθμό. Τι θα κάνω εγώ με τη δουλειά μου;

--Εϊναι αλήθεια αγαπητή μου ότι διαπιστώθηκε μια υπεραριθμότης των φιλοξενουμένων νεογνών, βρεφών, και νηπίων στον αριθμό των τεσσάρων χιλιάδων περίπου. Όμως σας διαβεβαιώ ότι η επιλογή θα γίνει με όλα τα αντικειμενικά κριτήρια, με την κοινωνική ευαισθησία που διακρίνει το βασιλιά μας και την κυβέρνησή του...

--Κύριε διευθυντά, ο Ζάχος είμαι πάλι από το στούντιο. Εγώ πρέπει πάντως να σας προειδοποιήσω κύριε Ρόδη ότι θα περάσετε στην ιστορία με αυτά τα καμώματα. «Ο Ρόδης σφάζει τα νήπια» γράφουν σήμερα οι εφημερίδες. Έχετε ευθύνη κύριε, δεν μπορείτε εσείς να παίρνετε στο λαιμό σας ολόκληρη λαοφιλή κυβέρνηση. Απορώ πώς σας αφήνει ο υπουργός σας ανεξέλεγκτο. Σας ευχαριστώ, αλλά να βρείτε λύσεις κύριε.

--Άννα, καλημέρα, ο χρόνος μας πιέζει, πρέπει να κλείσουμε τη σύνδεση.

Και πάμε για άλλο ένα μουσικό διάλειμμα και χορηγούς. Θα ακούσουμε την κλασική επιτυχία *Σου χάρισα πέρσι την καρδιά μου*. (Μα πού τα βρίσκουν);


----------



## Costas (Dec 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> *Καλικάντζαροι*
> 
> Ο Ν. Πολίτης μας πληροφορεί ακόμα, πως οι άνθρωποι πίστευαν ότι οι Καλικάντζαροι είναι βρικόλακες Ατσιγγάνων. Έτσι εξηγείται και η ονομασία τους. Το πρώτο συνθετικό «Κάλι» είναι ονομασία Ατσιγγάνων. Το δεύτερο συνθετικό είναι ονομασία των Ατσιγγάνων της Αιγύπτου, που ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα τον 14ο αιώνα. Ονομάζονταν «Γαντζάροι». Οι Καλι-Γαντζάροι έγιναν Καλι-Καντάροι με αφομοίωση, που άλλαξε το Καλίγι σε Καλίκι.[/COLOR][/INDENT]
> 
> Την παραπάνω ετυμολόγηση (τη δεύτερη παράγραφο) δεν την είδα πουθενά αλλού. [Αν την έχετε δει κάπου γραμμένη, πείτε μας κι εμάς.]


Μα κι αυτή η θεωρία περί Ατσιγγάνων της Αιγύπτου δεν είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς ξεπερασμένη, αφού οι ειδικοί λένε τώρα πως κατάγονται από την Ινδία;



daeman said:


> μαζί με την άποψη του Ίαν Άντερσον για τα Χριστούγεννα:
> A Christmas in this modern world should, in my view, accommodate the leisure needs and affections of Muslims, Hindus, Buddhists, atheists and agnostics, as well as Fido the family dog and Felix the cat.


Χτες ήρθαν στο σπίτι μας κάτι παιδιά κι έλεγαν τα κάλαντα. Ένα ήταν από την Αίγυπτο, Μουσουλμανάκι κατά δήλωσή του (μετά από ερώτηση). Πέρσι πάλι κάπου στην Αμερική είχαν ακυρώσει τα κάλαντα σε κάποια χριστουγεννιάτικη σχολική γιορτή, για να μη θίξουν τους μαθητές των άλλων θρησκειών, ή κάτι τέτοιο. Εξ ου και το Season's Greetings, υποθέτω.


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 25, 2009)

Χρόνια καλά σε όλους!


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2009)

Και κάτι για τις κυρίες:
(ξεκαρδιστική η προφορά του Νουρέγιεφ και δεν προβληματιζόμαστε μόνο εμείς με την προφορά και τον τονισμό των ρωσικών ονομάτων 

_Baby It's Cold Outside_ - Miss Piggy & Rudolf Nureyev




Holy maracas! ​


----------



## Elsa (Dec 25, 2009)

Ακόμα πιο αλλιώτικα, για τη νοσταλγία της παιδικής ηλικίας...


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2009)

Ο μάγος είναι περσική λέξη που τη μάθαμε από τον Ηρόδοτο. Οι Μάγοι ήταν τάξη των Μήδων: αστρολόγοι, οιωνοσκόποι, ονειροκρίτες, ήταν οι σοφοί εκείνων των καιρών, που μελετούσαν και ερμήνευαν τη φύση και τα φαινόμενά της. Αυτοί (ή κάποιοι σαν αυτούς) ξεκίνησαν τη φάμπρικα με την αστρολογία και ζούμε, στην εποχή του ορθολογισμού, αγκαλιά ακόμα με το παραμύθι. Από τη σχέση τους με τις απόκρυφες τέχνες πήρε η λέξη _μαγεία_ την κακή σημασία της.

Τους μάγους τους συναντάμε στη μία από τις δύο διηγήσεις της γέννησης του Ιησού που περιέχουν τα ευαγγέλια (του Λουκά και του Ματθαίου). Στο κατά Ματθαίον ο άγγελος εμφανίζεται σε όνειρο του Ιωσήφ και του εξηγεί γιατί η γυναίκα του είναι έγκυος πριν ακόμα προλάβουν να συνευρεθούν. Ο Ιησούς γεννήθηκε στη Βηθλεέμ, μόνο που ο Ματθαίος δεν λέει τίποτα για απογραφή. Εμφανίστηκαν στα Ιεροσόλυμα μάγοι από την ανατολή (δεν μας λέει πόσοι) και ζητούσαν να μάθουν πού γεννήθηκε ο βασιλιάς των Ιουδαίων, με αποτέλεσμα να πάρει μεγάλη ταραχή ο βασιλιάς Ηρώδης — ο οποίος είχε πεθάνει στα εβδομήντα του το 4 π.Χ., οπότε θεωρείται ιστορικά απίθανο να ταράχτηκε πολύ και να διέταξε σφαγή των νηπίων. Με τη βοήθεια του άστρου (pre-GIS system) οι μάγοι εντόπισαν το σπίτι όπου βρισκόταν το νεογέννητο (για φάτνη γράφει ο Λουκάς) και του έδωσαν τα δώρα τους: χρυσό, λίβανο και σμύρνα (άρα υποθέτουμε ότι ήταν τρεις οι μάγοι). Σ’ ένα χρονικό του 8ου αιώνα τούς δόθηκαν και ονόματα: Βιθισαρεά, Μελιχιόρ και Γαθασπά, από τα οποία προέκυψαν αργότερα τα Βαλτάσαρ, Μελχιόρ και Γασπάρ.

Από τα ψίχουλα στο ευαγγέλιο του Ματθαίου αναπτύχθηκαν θρύλοι και δημιουργήθηκαν έργα τέχνης (*Adoration of the Magi, Η προσκύνηση των μάγων*). Πάντως στην αγγλική μετάφραση της Βίβλου οι μάγοι μεταφράζονται *wise men (from the East)* και στις διάφορες ιστορίες έχουν αναβαθμιστεί και σε βασιλιάδες, όπως στον γνωστό χριστουγεννιάτικο ύμνο που μεταφέρω εδώ από περυσινή παράσταση στο Άλμπερτ Χολ.

(συνεχίζεται)


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2009)

Από το κουτί εισερχόμενων ηλεμηνυμάτων (το Inbox, ντε), ένα επίκαιρο:

Three men die on Christmas Eve and go to heaven, where they're met by Saint Peter. "In order to get in," he tells them, "you must each produce something representative of the holidays."
The first man digs into his pockets and pulls out a match and lights it. "This represents a candle of hope." Impressed, Peter lets him in.
The second man pulls out a tangle of keys and shakes them. "These are bells." He's allowed in too.
"So," Peter says to the third man, "what do you have?"
The third man proudly shows him a pair of red panties.
"What do those have to do with Christmas?" asks Peter.
"They're Carol's."


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2009)

Η ψηφιακή τεχνολογία πάντρεψε (πέρυσι, νομίζω) την Martina McBride με τον Έλβις Πρίσλεϊ του 1957.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2009)

Και με τα παντρέματα της ψηφιακής τεχνολογίας σκέφτηκα το _Unforgettable_ με πατέρα Νατ Κινγκ Κόουλ και κόρη Νάταλι και αποκεί πήδησε ο νους μου στο _Christmas Song_ και ανακάλυψα ότι υπάρχει από το φετινό χριστουγεννιάτικο σιντί του Μποτσέλι το βιντεάκι που τραγουδάει το _Christmas Song_ με τη Νάταλι Κόουλ. Εκλεκτή ποιότητα, δείτε το όσο υπάρχει... (Η βερσιόν με τον μπαμπά πάντως είναι αξεπέραστη. Ναι, είμαι κοουλικός. :) )


----------



## Costas (Dec 25, 2009)

Ιδού και τα δώρα των μάγων, που έλεγε ο nickel παραπάνω. Βρίσκονται 'ως γνωστόν' στη Μονή Αγίου Παύλου, στο Άγιον Όρος, και κάθε μερικά χρόνια τα περιφέρουν για προσκύνημα ανά την Ελλάδα. Πριν από κάποια χρόνια είχαν κατέβει και προς νότια Ελλάδα. Στη μονή τα είχε δώσει η γυναίκα του Μουράτ Β', η περίφημη Μάρω, από τις λίγες γυναίκες που πάτησαν το πόδι τους στο Όρος. Περισσότερα, εδώ. Βοήθειά σας!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 26, 2009)

Καλημέρα!

Στη δυτική χριστιανοσύνη σήμερα (όχι αύριο, οπως σε μας) είναι η μέρα του Αγίου Στεφάνου, St. Stephen's Day για τους αγγλόφωνους ή Stephanitag για τους γερμανόφωνους. Βέβαια, στα αγγλικά είναι πιο διαδεδομένη η ονομασία Boxing Day.

Από τις σημερινές επετείους, αξίζει νομίζω να αναφέρει κανείς (ανάμεσα σε πολέμους, σεισμούς, τσουνάμια του Ινδικού και κάθε λογής ανθρώπινες τραγωδίες), την πρώτη καταγραμμένη και τεκμηριωμένη παράσταση του Βασιλιά Ληρ του Σαίξπηρ, το 1606.






Και ως καλός πασαδόρος, αφήνω το χώρο στους πρωταγωνιστές να δημιουργήσουν και στους δημιουργούς να πρωταγωνιστήσουν... :)


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 26, 2009)

Την άλλη πλευρά των Χριστουγέννων τη σκεφτήκατε;

Εδώ διά στόματος των απολαυστικών Monty Python 






Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2009)

_...
2.000 miles_ - The Pretenders







_it must be Christmas time_​


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2009)

...
Auggie Wren's Christmas Story, από τον *Καπνό* του Γουέιν Γουάνγκ, με υπόκρουση το _Innocent When You Dream_ του Τομ Γουέιτς: 





 
Και η ιστορία διαβασμένη από τον Paul Auster, που έγραψε το σενάριο της ταινίας:
Πάει αυτή.

ή εδώ: http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4244994
Το κείμενο εδώ: http://www.christmasmagazine.com/en/spirit/story10.asp

Εκεί η 7 λεπτη σεκάνς από την ταινία.


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2009)

Μια άλλη, σκοτεινή ματιά στις γιορτές και μια παρωδία των ντουέτων που δημιουργούνται για να τραγουδήσουν εορταστικά τραγούδια (εδώ υποτίθεται πως τραγουδούν ο Τομ Γουέιτς με τον Πίτερ Μέρφι), χωρίς βίντεο:​ 
_This Holiday Season (Christmas Sucks)_ - Porn Orchard​


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2009)

_Back Door Santa_ - Clarence Carter​


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 31, 2009)

*Καλή χρονιά σε όλες και όλους
Ευτυχισμένο, ειρηνικό, χαρούμενο και αποδοτικό
το 2010!​*
Και μην ξεχνάτε: Από εμάς εξαρτάται σε ποια μεριά της τροφικής αλυσίδας βρισκόμαστε.
Το 2010, τη χρονιά της μεταλλικής τίγρης (ΟΚ, από το Φεβρουάριο...)
*καθήστε από την πλευρά της τίγρης!* :) :) :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 31, 2009)

Εσείς τι θα κάνετε απόψε; 
Άντε, να ετοιμαζόμαστε σιγά σιγά, tigers...

_What Are You Doing New Year's Eve_ - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## daeman (Dec 31, 2009)

...
Ακριβώς σαράντα χρόνια πριν, ο Jimi Hendrix λέει τα κάλαντα.

_Happy Holidays _- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## daeman (Dec 31, 2009)

λέμε στο 2009, ​ 
που απαντάει:​



ενώ το 2010 πλησιάζει χορεύοντας,​



κομπάζοντας και τάζοντας, όπως κάθε χρόνος που σέβεται τον εαυτό του.




 
καλή δεκαετία :)​


----------



## Zazula (Jan 1, 2010)

daeman said:


> καλή δεκαετία :)



πας έναν χρόνο μπροστά ​


----------



## daeman (Jan 1, 2010)

Zazula said:


> πας έναν χρόνο μπροστά ​


 
Καλή χρονιά!

Ημερολογιακά, έχεις δίκιο. 
Λεξι-λογικά, όμως: δέκα, ένδεκα, δώδεκα, δεκατρία, δεκατέσσερα...;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 1, 2010)

Και οι δύο έχετε δίκιο! ;)
Και το διάστημα (αρχή) 2003-(τέλος) 2012 δεκαετία είναι...  
Αφήστε όλες τις ευχές να ανθίσουν... :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2010)

Auld Lang Syne. Ολντ Λανγκ Σάιν. Τον παλιό καλό καιρό. Το παραδοσιακό τραγούδι των Σκοτσέζων, όπως το παρέδωσε ο εθνικός ποιητής της Σκοτίας Ρόμπερτ Μπερνς, τραγουδιέται την πρωτοχρονιά —και όχι μόνο— σε ολόκληρο τον αγγλόφωνο κόσμο.

Από την _Encyclopedia of Christmas and New Year’s Celebrations_: 
At many New Year’s Eve parties, the song “Auld Lang Syne” is played or sung at midnight, as a means of saying farewell to the old year and greeting the new. The phrase “auld lang syne” is Scottish dialect for “old long ago.” The song itself is attributed to Robert Burns (1759-1796), Scotland’s most famous poet.

Burns scholars recognize that the poet did not write the entire song. They point to a letter that Burns wrote to a friend in which Burns admits as much. Rather, he found a fragment of an old folk ditty, restored it, and added new verses. In the letter, Burns paid high tribute to the anonymous writer of the brief text that he elaborated on:
Light be the turf on the breast of the heaven-inspired poet who composed this glorious fragment! There is more of the fire of native genius in it that in half a dozen of modern English Bacchanalians [Robert Burns Encyclopedia web page].​
No one knows exactly how much of the song was written by Burns, but scholars believe that the poet definitely wrote what are now the song’s third and fourth verses. Though Burns paired his lyrics with an already existing Scottish folk tune, his editor decided to publish them with a different old Scottish folk melody, the one we still use today.​
Και από http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auld_Lang_Syne:
"Auld Lang Syne" (Scots pronunciation: ['ɔːld lɑŋ 'səin] is a Scottish poem written by Robert Burns in 1788 and set to the tune of a traditional folk song (Roud # 6294). It is well known in many English-speaking (and other) countries and is often sung to celebrate the start of the New Year at the stroke of midnight. By extension, its use has also become common at funerals, graduations, and as a farewell or ending to other occasions.

The song’s Scots title may be translated into English literally as "old long since", or more idiomatically, "long long ago" or "days gone by".​

Μετάφραση στα αγγλικά υπάρχει στη σελίδα της Wikipedia.


----------



## daeman (Jan 1, 2010)

Οι πιο ωραίοι στίχοι του Auld Lang Syne είναι αυτοί (και καλό κουίζ για αγγλομαθείς ;)):

*Scots pronunciation guide*
(as Scots speakers would sound)

Shid ald akwentans bee firgot,
an nivir brocht ti mynd?
Shid ald akwentans bee firgot,
an ald lang syn?

CHORUS: Fir ald lang syn, ma jo,
fir ald lang syn,
wil tak a cup o kyndnes yet,
fir ald lang syn. 

An sheerly yil bee yur pynt-staup!
an sheerly al bee myn!
An will tak a cup o kyndnes yet,
fir ald lang syn.
CHORUS 
We twa hay rin aboot the braes,
an pood the gowans fyn;
Bit weev wandert monae a weery fet,
sin ald lang syn.
CHORUS 
We twa hay pedilt in the burn,
fray mornin sun til dyn;
But seas between us bred hay roard
sin ald lang syn.
CHORUS 
An thers a han, my trustee feer!
an gees a han o thyn!
And we’ll tak a richt gude-willie-waucht,
fir ald lang syn.
CHORUS


----------



## daeman (Jan 1, 2010)

...
Κι άλλες δυο εκτελέσεις του Auld Lang Syne, για άλλα γούστα : 

_Auld Lang Syne_ - Salsa Celtica ​



 
_Auld Lang Syne_ - Girlschool (Metal Xmas) ​


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2010)

Zazula said:


> πας έναν χρόνο μπροστά



Η ανακρίβεια ότι το 2010 ανήκει σε διαφορετική δεκαετία από το 2009 ακούστηκε και σε μια είδηση στην κρατική τηλεόραση:
Δίδυμα μωρά γεννήθηκαν με διαφορά 10 λεπτών κοντά στα μεσάνυχτα. Το ένα στις 31/12/2009 και το άλλο στις 1/1/2010. Σύμφωνα με τους δημοσιογράφους, λοιπόν, τα δίδυμα μωρά γεννήθηκαν σε διαφορετική μέρα (σωστό), σε διαφορετική χρονιά (σωστό) και σε διαφορετική δεκαετία (λάθος).

Θυμάμαι πόσο προσπάθησαν οι επιστήμονες να βάλουν στο μυαλό κάποιων ότι το 2000 δεν σηματοδοτεί την αρχή νέας χιλιετίας, αλλά το τέλος της προηγούμενης, αλλά προφανώς ματαιοπονούσαν.


----------



## StellaP (Jan 3, 2010)

Την ίδια ανακρίβεια για τα μωρά που γεννήθηκαν σε διαφορετικές δεκαετίες την έχει και το zougla gr.
Ψάχνοντας βρήκα ότι την είδηση την μεταδίδει έτσι το sky news : New Year's twins born in different decades.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2010)

Αυτή είναι η λεξικογραφημένη έννοια του _decade_, οπότε η χρήση είναι σωστή γλωσσικά (απλώς ενοχλεί όσους ασχολούμαστε με τα μαθηματικά, όπως και τα δισεκατομμύριο / τρισεκατομμύριο): :)
*decade*, n.
2. a period of ten years beginning with a year whose last digit is zero: _the decade of the 1980s_.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2010)

Δίκιο έχεις σ' αυτό. Αλλά τότε, είναι σωστή γλωσσικά και η χιλιετία που αρχίζει από το 2000;


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2010)

Είναι λίγο σβουράκι.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium#Debate_over_millennium_celebrations

Να το γιορτάζουμε και έτσι και αλλιώς. Σημασία έχει να γιορτάζουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 5, 2010)

*20 C+Μ+Β 10*

Ενώ στην ανατολική χριστιανοσύνη τα Επιφάνεια-Θεοφάνεια διατηρούν τον παραδοσιακό θρησκευτικό τους χαρακτήρα, εμπλουτισμένο βέβαια και με μπόλικα έθιμα, στη δυτική χριστιανοσύνη δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχη έμφαση. Η 6η Ιανουαρίου είναι εκεί η μέρα των τριών μάγων ή των άγιων τριών βασιλιάδων (Heilige Drei Könige για τους γερμανόφωνους).

Το πιο συνηθισμένο έθιμο της ημέρας, που θυμίζει δικά μας κάλαντα, είναι οι παρέες των παιδιών που ντύνονται μάγοι και περιφέρουν ένα άστρο τραγουδώντας ύμνους και γιορταστικά τραγούδια.







Στη (γερμανόφωνη κυρίως) κεντρική Ευρώπη, οι Sternsinger δραστηριοποιούνται όλη την περίοδο του δωδεκαήμερου, με αποκορύφωμα την περίοδο από 3-6 Ιανουαρίου, και συγκεντρώνουν χρήματα για αγαθοεργίες. Στη Γερμανία, το έθιμο έχει εξελιχθεί σε συγκροτημένους δημόσιους εράνους.





Σε κάθε σπίτι που τους υποδέχεται, οι τραγουδιστές σημειώνουν στο πάνω μέρος της κορνίζας της εξώπορτας με κιμωλία την παραδοσιακή ευχή, π.χ. για το 2010:

*20 C+Μ+Β 10* (ή σε παραλλαγές όπως *20+C+Μ+Β+10*, *20*C+Μ+Β*10*, συχνά και με έναν τρίτο σταυρό πάνω από το γράμμα Μ).

Το μικρό γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον του θέματος βρίσκεται στο ότι τα γράμματα C, M, και B αποδίδονται (επίσημα, τουλάχιστον από τη δεκαετία του 1950) όχι στα αρχικά των ονομάτων των τριών μάγων (Caspar, Melchior, Balthasar), όπως θέλει η λαϊκή παράδοση αλλά στη λατινική (προσ)ευχή _Christus mansionem benedicat_ (Χριστέ ευλόγησε το σπίτι).

Ο αντίλογος εδώ είναι αφενός ότι παλιότερα συνηθιζόταν τοπικά η γραφή Κ, Μ, Β (επειδή Kaspar) --όπου η «επίσημη» θέση είναι ότι το Κ προερχόταν από το _Kyrie_ (Kyrie mansionem benedicat). Μια άλλη ένσταση που διατυπώνεται στη λατινογενή προέλευση είναι στη χρήση του _mansio_ αντί του πιο συνηθισμένου _domus_ για το σπίτι, αλλά και αυτή μπορεί πιθανόν να εξηγηθεί από το αρχικό πεδίο εφαρμογής της ευχής.

Παλιότερες λαογραφικές πηγές αποδίδουν επίσης τα αρχικά Κ, Μ, Β στην προχριστιανική γυναικεία θεία τριάδα της γερμανικής μυθολογίας (όπου όμως τα αρχικά δεν συμβαδίζουν απόλυτα με τα ονόματα που αναφέρονται στις παραδόσεις) ή στις τρεις _βοηθούς στην ανάγκη_: Κατερίνα, Μαργαρίτα, Βαρβάρα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 5, 2010)

Ενδιαφέρον. Εγώ απλά άφησα τις χριστουγεννιάτικες διακοσμήσεις της πόρτας μου για πρώτη φορά στη θέση τους, μια που για πρώτη φορά επιστρέφω Λονδίνο πριν το τέλος του δωδεκαημέρου. Να δούμε τι θα έχουν κάνει οι γείτονες...
Κάπου διάβαζα ότι κάποιοι αγγλόφωνοι νομίζουν ότι το δωδεκαήμερο τελειώνει τα Χριστούγεννα. Το δωδεκαήμερο των αγορών δηλαδη.


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2010)

Καλημέρα.

Ηχούν οι καμπάνες του ηλιοστασίου· ετοιμαστείτε για γιορτές!
Τι γιορτές; Διαλέξτε από εδώ ό,τι τραβάει η όρεξή σας: από Κρόνια και Σατουρνάλια μέχρι Χριστούγεννα και Χάνουκα.

Solstice Bells - Jethro Tull





 
Από σήμερα έρχονται μεγαλύτερες μέρες. 
Αν θα είναι και καλύτερες εξαρτάται και από τον καθένα μας προσωπικά. :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2010)

The times were once a-changin'
but now have changed for good... or worse


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Cadmian (Dec 24, 2010)

5 creepy christmas traditions from around the world.

Αν και το cracked δεν φημίζεται για την ακρίβεια ή την εγκυρότητα του, τα άρθρα του έχουν συνήθως πολύ γέλιο.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 24, 2010)

A ναι. Καλές γιορτές σ' όλες και όλους.


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2010)

Strina (κάλαντα ελληνόφωνης Κάτω Ιταλίας) - Σαββίνα Γιαννάτου


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2010)

Ώρα για τα κάλαντα. 
Πρώτα κρητικά, του ζευγά, που ορεγόταν ο παππούς μου κι όσοι καλαντάρηδες του τα 'λεγαν, εκτός από καλιτσούνια, μελομακαρούνες, πατούδα και ρακή, έπαιρναν και την ευχή του:




 
_*Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες τις λεξιλόγες και όλους τους λεξιλόγους! *:)_​


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2010)

Πάμε στα νησιά, μ' ένα σμυρναίικο μπάλο από τη Σοφία Παπάζογλου.


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2010)

Πιο βόρεια, στη Θράκη, με τον Χρόνη Αηδονίδη και τη Νεκταρία Καραντζή.


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2010)

Στην άλλη άκρη τώρα, στην Ήπειρο, μ' ένα λεβέντικο στα τρία.


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2010)

Ξανακατεβαίνοντας στο νότο, μια στάση στη Θεσσαλία, με το Ιδιόμελον της Πρώτης Ώρας των Χριστουγέννων, 
από τον Χορό Ψαλτών "Τρίκκης Μελωδοί" (για τον Κώστα 





 
και μια τζούρα βλάχικα κάλαντα, όπως τ' άκουσα για πρώτη φορά πριν από 15 χρόνια στη Βεντίστα (Αμάραντος). Και τελευταία, δυστυχώς· πέθαναν οι γριές βλάχες του χωριού που τα μάθαιναν στ' αγγόνια, μεγάλωσαν κι αυτά και δεν τα λένε πια.





 
Κόλιντι μέλιντι
ντέ νι κουλάκλου τέτω
κα βα τσ τάλιου κουκότλου
βα σ λου μπάγκου του τρέι ταψί
βα σ λου μάκου λα Στα-Μαρίε
-----------------------
Κόλιντι μέλιντι
δώσε την κουλούρα θειά
γιατί θα σου σφάξω τον κόκορα
θα τον βάλω σε τρία ταψιά
και θα τον φάω της Παναγιάς.


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2010)

Για να κλείσει ο κύκλος, η πιο γνωστή παραλλαγή των κρητικών καλάντων από τον Μιχάλη Τζουγανάκη, 
αυτή που κάποτε έλεγα κι εγώ. 

*Κι από χρόνου!*​



 
Χριστός γεννάται σήμερον εν Βηθλεέμ τη πόλει
οι ουρανοί αγάλλονται, χαίρει η φύσις όλη
εν τω σπηλαίω τίκτεται, εν φάτνη των αλόγων
ο Βασιλεύς των ουρανών και ποιητής των όλων

Κερά καμαροτράχηλη και φεγγαρομαγούλα
και φουσκαλίδα του γιαλού και πάχνη από τα δέντρα
να που τον έχεις τον υγιόν, τον μοσχοκανακάρη
λούεις τον και χτενίζεις τον και στο σχολειό τον πέμπεις

Κι ο δάσκαλος τον έδειρε μ' ένα χρυσό βεργάλι
κι η κυρά δασκάλισσα, με το μαργαριτάρι
είπαμε δα για την κερά, ας πούμε για τη βάγια
άψε βαγίτσα το κερί, άψε και το λυχνάρι
και κάτσε και ντουχιούντηζε ήντα θα μας εβγάλεις

Γιά απάκι, γιά λουκάνικο, γιά χοιρινό κομμάτι
κι από τον πείρο του βουτσού να πιούμε μια γιομάτη
κι από τη μαύρη όρνιθα κανένα αυγουλάκι
κι από το πιθαράκι σου ένα κουρούπι λάδι
κι αν είναι κι ακροπλιάτερο, βαστούμε και τ' ασκάκι

Φέρε πανιέρι κάστανα, πανιέρι λεπτοκάρυα
και φέρε και γλυκό κρασί να πιούν τα παλικάρια
κι αν είναι με το θέλημα, άσπρη μου περιστέρα
ανοίξετε την πόρτα σας, να πούμε καλησπέρα
κι ακόμα δεν τον ηύρηκες τον μάνταλο ν' ανοίξεις
να μας κεράσεις μια ρακή κι ύστερα να σφαλίξεις...


----------



## Costas (Dec 24, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> _Christus mansionem benedicat_ (Χριστέ ευλόγησε το σπίτι). Kyrie mansionem benedicat


Θα έλεγα μάλλον ότι είναι "ο Χριστός ας ευλογεί (ευλογήτω) το σπίτι" και "ο Κύριος (Kyrios και όχι Kyrie εδώ· έτσι όπως είναι γραμμένο, είναι λάθος) ας ευλογεί (ευλογήτω) το σπίτι". Η προστακτική θα ήταν benedice. Πέρα βέβαια από το θέμα του mansio αντί για domus.

Edit: Ευχαριστώ, daeman! το χρειάζομαι! Πολύ καλοδιαλεγμένο, και σαν σύνθεση (ο Ιάκωβος είναι φοβερός), και σαν εκτέλεση.

Edit 2: Ο Τζουγανάκης λέει "τη μπόλει". :) Ωραία το λέει όμως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 25, 2010)

Costas said:


> Θα έλεγα μάλλον ότι είναι "ο Χριστός ας ευλογεί (ευλογήτω) το σπίτι" και "ο Κύριος (Kyrios και όχι Kyrie εδώ· έτσι όπως είναι γραμμένο, είναι λάθος) ας ευλογεί (ευλογήτω) το σπίτι". Η προστακτική θα ήταν benedice. Πέρα βέβαια από το θέμα του mansio αντί για domus.



Για το Kyrios/Kyrie, Κώστα, πιστεύω ότι οι γερμανόφωνοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν την κλίση της λέξης και τη γνωρίζουν ως άκλιτη, από το Kyrie Eleison που υπάρχει σε ψαλμούς κλπ. Και νάσαι καλά για τη διόρθωση στα (ανύπαρκτα) λατινικά μου Κώστα --ευτυχώς, πριν περάσει, ο χρόνος της εγγύησης .Λεξιλογία: Το φόρουμ όπου τίποτε δεν πέφτει κάτω και δεν μένει ασχολίαστο... :)

Αυτές τις μέρες, μια από τις πιο συνηθισμένες ευχές στα γερμανικά είναι:

*Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr*







_Rutsch _στα γερμανικά σημαίνει γλίστρα και έτσι ακριβώς ερμηνεύει την ευχή ο περισσότερος κόσμος. _Καλά Χριστούγεννα, να γλιστρήσεις καλά στον καινούργιο χρόνο_. Είναι σωστό όμως; Να εδώ η απάντηση που θα σας λύσει αυτή τη φοβερή απορία που δεν γνωρίζατε καν ότι έχετε...

Some linguists claim that this traditional New Year's expression in German has nothing to do with "sliding" (rutschen) into the new year—despite the fact that most German-speakers understand it that way. The expression may come from the Hebrew word "rosh," meaning "head" or "beginning"—thus the beginning of a new year. The expression could have come into German via the Yiddish for "a good beginning"—as in "Rosh Hashanah," the Jewish New Year. That would make it just one of many German (and English) expressions that come from Yiddish. ​


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2010)

≠​



 
Καλησπέρα. ;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2010)

...
Achmed the dead terrorist Christmas song  - Jeff Dunham
​


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2011)

...
Flute Improvisation / God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen / Bourée - Jethro Tull (_Bursting Out_) 







God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen (_The Christmas Album_)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 22, 2011)

A very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from dokument.co.uk Photography & Edit: Kuba Nowak Vocals: Yoko Sato Music: Jake Ridley


----------



## pidyo (Dec 22, 2011)

*Αντέστε ωρέ χριστιανοί!*

(Έπρεπε να το φανταστώ ότι θα υπάρχει σχετικό νήμα για τα τραγουδάκια που ήθελα να βάλω).

Μπορεί το Πάσχα να τους τρώμε λάχανο τους κουτόφραγκους, με ύμνους μπάι φαρ γλυκύτερους και συγκινητικότερους, αλλά πρέπει να ομολογήσουμε πως τα Χριστούγεννα μας βάζουν τα γυαλιά, με μεγάλη ποικιλία ωραιότατων τραγουδιών και ύμνων για κάθε γούστο, κάτι που, εξάλλου, είναι απολύτως λογικό, από τη στιγμή που τα Χριστούγεννα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη γιορτή στη Δύση από το Πάσχα.

Κάθε χρόνο τέτοιον καιρό, χαζεύω χριστουγεννιάτικα στο γιουτιούμπι. Ας αρχίσω με ένα παλαιό, του ύστερου 15ου αιώνα, μάλλον από το Yorkshire:





(έχει και τους στίχους στην περιγραφή)

Τα παλαιά χριστουγεννιάτικα προσφέρονται και για χορωδίες. Εδώ, η εξαιρετική χορωδία του King's College στο The Holy and the Ivy, που ακουγόταν στις εκκλησίες τουλάχιστον από τον 15ο αιώνα, παρότι το χριστιανικό του περιεχόμενο είναι ολίγον δυσδιάκριτο:






Στα τέλη του 16ου καταγράφεται ένα από τα πιο γνωστά χριστουγεννιάτικα, το Gaudete, το οποίο είναι πιθανότατα αρκετά παλαιότερο. Παρότι δεν είναι από τα χριστουγεννιάτικα τραγούδια που εντάχθηκαν πλήρως στην ποπ κουλτούρα μας, έγινε εμπορική επιτυχία από τους Steeleye Span, ένα βρετανικό φολκ συγκρότημα:






Μια που περάσαμε σε σύγχρονες φολκ εκδοχές, μια γλεντζέδικη ιρλανδική εκδοχή του γνωστού Good king Wenceslas από τους Irish Rovers: 






Και τέλος, η λεξιλογική αφορμή του παρόντος μουσικού σεντονιού. Από τα δημοφιλέστερα χριστουγεννιάτικα είναι το Adeste fideles. Δεν μου αρέσουν οι πολύ σοβαρές και ταρατατζούμ εκδοχές με λογιών λογιών Παβαρότηδες, ούτε οι τελείως ποπ εκδοχές της κάθε κουτσής Μαρίας που το τραγουδάει σε χριστουγεννιάτικη συναυλία. Προτιμώ λοιπόν να βάλω μια τίμια παιδική εκδοχή του μεγάλου Nat King Cole, που τραγουδάει και τους αγγλικούς και τους λατινικούς στίχους:





Το adeste δεν θυμόμουν από ποιο ρήμα είναι. Είναι λέει, από το adesse, που έχει και δεύτερη, μεταφορική σημασία «προσέρχομαι». Adeste fideles, λοιπόν, «προσέλθετε οι πιστοί». Και όχι, το κρητικό άντεστε ή αντέστε δεν είναι απομεινάρι της βενετοκρατίας, είναι σχηματισμός ενός ψευδούς β΄ πληθυντικού του μορίου άντε, κατά το άμε - αμέτε. Ή μήπως...:)

Καλά Χριστούγεννα, και να περάσετε γλυκά και ήσυχα με τους δικούς σας.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2011)

Τι ωραίες επιλογές που έχετε κάνει. Επιφυλάσσομαι γιατί κι εγώ αυτές τις μέρες κάνω επανάληψη τα χριστουγεννιάτικα, όλες τις εκδοχές που λέει κι ο πιδύο, σοβαρές, ταρατατζούμ, με παιδάκια, χαζοχαρούμενες Εγγλεζούλες, βαρύτονους, τα παιδιά του Glee, Μεξικανούς, Τζέθρο και ξανά Τζέθρο — έχει άπειρα το καλάθι. 

Να κάνω κι εγώ ένα γλωσσικό σχόλιο για κάτι που με είχε απασχολήσει παλιά. Η λέξη για τα Χριστούγεννα που ξέρουμε από τα γαλλικά (_Noël_, εναλλακτικά στα αγγλικά και _Nowell_) απαντά (πια) στα αγγλικά μόνο στους ύμνους και τα τραγούδια των Χριστουγέννων. Σημαίνει απλώς «γέννα» και, πηγαίνοντας προς τα πίσω, φτάνουμε στο λατινικό _natalem_, αιτιατική του _natalis_ (_dies_) «γενέθλιος ημέρα». Δεν έχει σχέση με το _Emmanuel_ / _Immanuel_, που είναι εβραϊκό και σημαίνει «μαζί μας ο Θεός». Επειδή έχω ξαδελφάκια στην Κρήτη με το (χαϊδευτικό) όνομα Νώλης, ήμουν σίγουρος όταν έμαθα το Noël ότι τα δύο είχαν σχέση.
:)


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2011)

Το 1963 ο Φιλ Σπέκτορ μάζεψε σ’ έναν δίσκο 13 παλιά και καινούργια χριστουγεννιάτικα τραγούδια. Στην πρώτη του κυκλοφορία το άλμπουμ δεν πούλησε πολλά αντίτυπα· ίσως να έφταιγε το ότι κυκλοφόρησε την ημέρα της δολοφονίας του Τζον Κένεντι (22/11/1963). Πάντως, στη συνέχεια, με αλλεπάλληλες κυκλοφορίες από άλλες εταιρείες και με άλλα εξώφυλλα έχει γίνει το δημοφιλέστερο χριστουγεννιάτικο άλμπουμ με μουσική ποπ, σύμφωνα τουλάχιστον με αυτή την αξιολόγηση: http://top40.about.com/od/top10lists/tp/christmasalbums.htm

Το άλμπουμ περιλαμβάνει γνωστούς συνεργάτες του Σπέκτορ να τραγουδάνε και τα χριστουγεννιάτικα τραγούδια στο γνωστό του στιλ. Ξεχώρισε ένα τραγούδι που γράφτηκε ειδικά για το άλμπουμ και τραγούδησε η Νταρλίν Λαβ. Από το 1986 ο Λέτερμαν καλεί την Νταρλίν στο σόου του πριν από τα Χριστούγεννα και τη βάζει να τραγουδήσει το *Christmas (Baby Please Come Home)*. Στο βιντεάκι είναι η περυσινή εκτέλεση από την εκπληκτική γιαγιά των 72 (εδώ) ετών με την αναλλοίωτη φωνή.






Πρώτη εκτέλεση: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UV8x7H3DD8Y
Η εκτέλεση των U2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebiVOt-gqa0
Για το άλμπουμ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Christmas_Gift_for_You_from_Philles_Records
Για το τραγούδι: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_(Baby_Please_Come_Home)


----------



## nikolaou (Dec 23, 2011)

*Κάτι σε πιο τζαζ*

Δύο από το κλασσικό άλμπουμ του Vince Guaraldi, A Charlie Brown Christmas,










και ένα με τον Oscar Peterson






Χρόνια Πολλά!


----------



## nikolaou (Dec 23, 2011)

...και αν τραβάει η όρεξή σας, διάφοροι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί, όπως αυτός, παίζουν χριστουγεννιάτικα τραγούδια 24/7 από το Thanksgiving μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα.


----------



## Earion (Dec 23, 2011)

Εξαιρετικές οι υπομνήσεις του Πιδύου, κι ακόμα περισσότερο η αναδρομή στους Steeleye Span, που δεν ήταν απλώς ένα βρετανικό φολκ συγκρότημα (αυτό θα ήταν ο ορισμός του understatement), αλλά οι πατριάρχες της βρετανικής ηλεκτρικής φολκ, μαζί με τους Fairport Convention. Και βεβαίως όταν μιλάμε για Steeleye Span μιλάμε για το πρώτο τους ατού, την αιθέρια, την κρυστάλλινη φωνή της Μάντυ Πράιορ, που μεσουρανούσε στη δεκαετία του '70 --πολύ προτού εμφανιστούν στο προσκήνιο οι Λίζες Τζέρραρντ και οι Λορρήνες ΜακΚέννιτ (όχι ότι υστερούν κι αυτές, προς Θεού). Τώρα, μετά τα όσα είπα, βάζω στοίχημα ότι φαντάζεστε ότι θα σας βάλω να ακούσετε την άλλη μεγάλη επιτυχία των Steeleye Span, το _All Around My Hat_, εξίσου όμορφο και ξεσηκωτικό τραγουδάκι






αλλά όχι, δεν έχω τέτοια πρόθεση. Χριστουγεννιάτικη δεν είναι η περίσταση; Ε, λοιπόν νά η Μάντυ Πράιορ σε ένα άλλο χριστουγεννιάτικο τραγούδι






*Maddy Prior - On Christmas Night* (Sussex Carol) (το όργανο που συνοδεύει είναι *βιέλα με μανιβέλα*)

Και να φανταστείτε ότι οι Steeleye Span έχουν έρθει μια φορά στην Ελλάδα, κάπου μεταξύ '80-'90, στο Λυκαβηττό, κατακαλόκαιρο, εντελώς αθόρυβα, με ακροατήριο λιγότερα από τριάντα άτομα (μεταξύ των οποίων και ο γράφων, βεβαίως βεβαίως)...


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2011)

...
Merry Christmas Baby - Wanda Jackson & the Continentals 






Φωνάρα ακόμα, καλά λέει ο Νικέλ εκεί.


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2011)

...
Μια που είπα για φωνάρα, το ίδιο από τον Άικ και την Τίνα Τέρνερ:







και από τον Ότις Ρέντινγκ:







Και βέβαια, η πρώτη εκτέλεση του 1947, από τους Johnny Moore's Three Trailblazers με τη φωνή και το πιάνο του Τσαρλς Μπράουν:


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
Making Christmas (_The Nightmare Before Christmas_) - Danny Elfman & the Citizens of Halloween Town 
(Glenn Shadix, Debi Durst, Kerry Katz, Randy Crenshaw, Sherwood Ball, Greg Proops, Carmen Twillie)


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
White Christmas - Iggy Pop







Patti Smith


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
Silent Night - Tom Waits


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2011)

Πας να γκουγκλάρεις και πέφτεις πάνω σ' αυτό:




Το πατάς και σε στέλνει σε ευρήματα με πρώτο πρώτο το _Merry Christmas_ της Mariah Carey. Το πατάς και σου λέει «The album produced the worldwide classic single, "All I Want for Christmas Is You", which became the best-selling holiday ringtone in the U.S.». Πας να τ' ακούσεις στο YouTube και πέφτεις πάνω στη Μαράια (41) να τραγουδάει με το Justin Bieber (17) σαράντα τόνους αμερικάνικης ζάχαρης. Μετά απ' αυτό δεν σε σώζει ούτε ο αντικομφορμισμός του παραπάνω βιντεακίου.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 24, 2011)

Κάθε φορά που θα θες να 'ρθεις στα ίσα σου, θα πηγαίνεις στο #17.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 24, 2011)

Επίσης, για αντίδοτο στα σορόπια, μπορείς να πας εδώ: http://www.punk-christmas.com/ και να ακούσεις 25 πανκ χριστουγεννιάτικα τραγουδάκια, ένα για κάθε μέρα, ως τις 25/12!


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
Xo χο χο! Xε χε χε! :inno:

Καλήν ημέραν, άρχοντες, κι αν είναι ορισμός σας
στην απομάγευση[SUP]1[/SUP] βοηθός[SUP]2[/SUP] να 'ρθω στ' αρχοντικό σας 
βοηθός[SUP]2[/SUP] για το ξεγήτεμα[SUP]1[/SUP] να 'ρθω στ' αρχοντικό σας

1: απομάγευση: ξεμάγεμα, ντιπ μάγεμα ή denamelling; Παραξενιές. Εκμάγευση; Μπα, εκμαγείο. Απογητειά, όπως αποκοτιά; Αν και σήμερα είναι του γαλοπουλοαποπουπουλιάσματος. Τι βρήκες μέσα στη γαλοπούλα, λέει; Ένα κοτόπουλο γεμιστό με πάπια; 
Ε, άσε το κοτόπουλο να περάσει απέναντι και κάνε την πάπια. Και πού 'σαι; Άμα βρεις και καμιά χήνα, μην τη σφάξεις! Έχουμε έλλειψη από χρυσά αυγά αβγά ωά. Είχαμε, αλλά τα κάναμε σαλάτα ομελέτα.
2: Santa's he*ll*per 
 
Έλσα, με στενοχωρείς, χρονιάρα μέρα, που στέλνεις τον κόσμο σε άλλο μαγαζί. Σαν να έρθουν καλαντάρηδες κι εμείς να τους στέλνουμε στους γείτονες. Δεν τους δίνεις και το κοτόπουλο, που έχει φαγωθεί τόσον καιρό να κάνει, λέει, το μεγάλο βήμα;

Δαεμάνε, αν δεν αφήσεις τις παρλαπίπες να του δώσεις κλώτσο να γυρίσει, διάνο γεμιστό δεν θα φας. 
Άντε μη σου ετοιμάσω κανέναν φούσκο ξεγυρισμένο. Αβάντι!

Pun, Chicken, Pun
Run Rudolph Run - Keith Richards


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
Funky Funky Chicken Christmas - Electric Jungle


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
Boogaloo Santa Claus - J.D. McDonald


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
Soulful Christmas - James Brown







Santa Claus, Go Straight To The Ghetto


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
Get Down Santa - The Jive Turkeys







Funky Jesus


----------



## SBE (Dec 24, 2011)

Εγώ θα αλλάξω κλίμα. Στην οικογένεια μας τα Χριστούγεννα έχουν μείνει στη δεκαετία του '50 κατά Χόλιγουντ μεριά. Από τις γυάλινες μπάλες στο δέντρο (ελάχιστες έχουν μείνει, κάθε χρόνο χάνουμε κι από μία @#$%^$%) μέχρι τη γεμιστή γαλοπούλα και τις αναμνήσεις για χιόνια και πόσο ζόρικη δουλειά να καθαρίζεις το χιόνι στο κατώφλι σου (και μετά γαλοπούλα σαλάτα, γαλοπούλα σάντουιτς, γαλοπούλα μέχρι αηδίας γιατί όσο μικρή γαλοπούλα και να πάρουμε πάλι μας περισσεύει ένα σωρό). Τις παραδόσεις τηρεί κυρίως ο μεγαλύτερος ξάδερφός μου που έχει μικρά παιδιά και που έχει αναμνήσεις από Χριστούγεννα που για τους υπόλοιπους είναι το πολύ μια αμυδρή ανάμνηση. Οπότε στέλνω κάτι από την εποχή των παππούδων μου, και παρεμπιπτόντως ο παππούς μου φτυστός ο Μπινγκ Κρόσμπυ ήτανε σύμφωνα με φωτογραφίες της ίδιας περίπου εποχής, κι έτσι οι παλιές φωτογραφίες, μικρές τετράγωνες και ξεθωριασμένες, έχουν το χολιγουντιανό τους στοιχείο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2011)

Σταθερές αξίες. Το απαραίτητο τριβιδάκι για τους νεότερους:

"White Christmas" is an Irving Berlin song reminiscing about an old-fashioned Christmas setting. According to the Guinness Book of World Records, the version sung by Bing Crosby is *the best-selling single of all time*, with estimated sales in excess of 50 million copies worldwide. Accounts vary as to when and where Berlin wrote the song. One story is that he wrote it in 1940, in warm Banning, California. He often stayed up all night writing — he told his secretary, "Grab your pen and take down this song. I just wrote the best song I've ever written — heck, I just wrote the best song that anybody's ever written!"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Christmas_(song)


----------



## Elsa (Dec 24, 2011)

daeman said:


> Έλσα, με στενοχωρείς, χρονιάρα μέρα, που στέλνεις τον κόσμο σε άλλο μαγαζί. Σαν να έρθουν καλαντάρηδες κι εμείς να τους στέλνουμε στους γείτονες. Δεν τους δίνεις και το κοτόπουλο, που έχει φαγωθεί τόσον καιρό να κάνει, λέει, το μεγάλο βήμα;
> 
> Δαεμάνε, αν δεν αφήσεις τις παρλαπίπες να του δώσεις κλώτσο να γυρίσει, διάνο γεμιστό δεν θα φας.
> Άντε μη σου ετοιμάσω κανέναν φούσκο ξεγυρισμένο. Αβάντι!



Δαεμάνε, από μένα συνταγή για διάνο δεν θα μπορούσες να πάρεις :blink:, ξέρεις πως είμαι υπέρ αυτής της στάσης: http://images.businessweek.com/ss/05/11/egreetings/image/01.swf (δες το, έχει πλάκα! :laugh:) 

Αν όμως ξεμείνεις από ιδέες, σήμερα εγώ μάλλον θα φτιάξω γιουβέτσι μανιταριών ή ρολό από φακές και ξηρούς καρπούς με σάλτσα μανιταριών! :angel:


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
Christmas in Hollis - Run DMC


----------



## Zazula (Dec 24, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Δαεμάνε, από μένα συνταγή για διάνο δεν θα μπορούσες να πάρεις :blink:, ξέρεις πως είμαι υπέρ αυτής της στάσης: http://images.businessweek.com/ss/05/11/egreetings/image/01.swf (δες το, έχει πλάκα! :laugh:)


A-Π-A-I-X-T-O !!!


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Δαεμάνε, από μένα συνταγή για διάνο δεν θα μπορούσες να πάρεις :blink:, ξέρεις πως είμαι υπέρ αυτής της στάσης: http://images.businessweek.com/ss/05/11/egreetings/image/01.swf (δες το, έχει πλάκα! :laugh:)


 
 Έλσα, αφού υποκλιθώ κι εγώ για το άπαιχτο φλασάκι κι επειδή η χάρη θέλει αντίχαρη, πιστεύω ότι αυτό το ντοκιμαντέρ για τον ειδισμό (speciesism) θα σου αρέσει, αν δεν το έχεις δει :):

*Earthlings *is a powerful and informative documentary about society’s treatment of animals, narrated by Joaquin Phoenix with soundtrack by Moby. This multi-award winning film by Nation Earth is a must-see for anyone who cares about animals or wishes to make the world a better place.
 
Εκτός από τον αποπάνω ιστότοπο των δημιουργών του όπου είναι διαθέσιμο για δωρεάν θέαση σε καλή ποιότητα, υπάρχει στο γιουτιούμπ:





και στα γούγλεια βίντεο με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους:
[video=google;-5165231031895551470]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5165231031895551470[/video] 




Elsa said:


> Αν όμως ξεμείνεις από ιδέες, σήμερα εγώ μάλλον θα φτιάξω γιουβέτσι μανιταριών ή ρολό από φακές και ξηρούς καρπούς με σάλτσα μανιταριών!


Μιαμιάμ, ταπεράκι πού να στείλω; :up:
Μόνο πηδηχτοφάσουλα (_Αλτιφασίολους μεξικάνους_) μη βάλεις μέσα, αν δεν θέλετε να κυνηγάτε το ρολό.


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
Christmas in de Tropics - The DePaur Chorus 







Christmas Reggae - Bob Marley


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
We wish you a reggae Christmas - Yellowman







Santa Claus never comes to the ghetto


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
I Saw Mommy Kiss A Dreadlocks - Barrington Levy







Christmas A Come - Eek-A-Mouse


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
Dominick the donkey - Lou Monte 






The studio production for this recording was financed by the Gambino crime family, one of the infamous "Five Families" of the New York Mafia. 
 Buona omertà.  <= κολομβιάνικη γραβάτα :scared:


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
Christmas (_Tommy_) - The Who with lead vocals by Ann-Margret, Oliver Reed & Alison Dowling 






See them, feel them, touch them, heal them.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 24, 2011)

Τα κλασικά γερμανικά χριστουγεννιάτικα τραγούδια ανήκουν από καιρό και στη δική μας παράδοση: Η άγια νύχτα, το έλατο και πολλά άλλα. Οπότε, τι το αξιοπερίεργο να σας προσφέρω από εδώ, παραμονή Χριστουγέννων του 2011;

Μα... (δείγμα από) το μεγαλύτερο χριστουγεννιάτικο τραγούδι του κόσμου! Είναι από τις αρχές του 19ου αιώνα, έχει διάρκεια 156 στροφές και διαρκεί 70 λεπτά στην πλήρη εκτέλεσή του, και προέρχεται από την περιοχή Ερτσγκεμπίργκε (Erzgebirge), τα βουνά των ορυχείων στα σύνορα Γερμανίας και Τσεχίας. Το τραγούδι είναι (φυσικά) στην τοπική διάλεκτο, ονομάζεται Heiligobndlied (στα επίσημα γερμανικά θα λεγόταν Heilig*a*b*e*ndlied, που σημαίνει απλώς "τραγούδι της παραμονής των Χριστουγέννων") και ακολουθεί κλασικούς ρυθμούς γερμανικού παραδοσιακού λαϊκού (όχι έντεχνου) τραγουδιού (ξέρετε: Τζουμ, παμ, παμ, τζουμ κλπ). Μπόνους, οι διάλογοι στην αρχή --και όποιος τους καταλάβει, δεν ξέρει απλώς πολύ καλά γερμανικά --πρέπει και να έχει ζήσει εκεί.

Διασκεδάστε :) :):


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
Μπράβο, Δόχτορα Κλάους, εξαιρετική πάσα! Με πέτυχες στη μικρή περιοχή έτοιμο για τη σέντρα, και τώρα πάω για ανάποδο ψαλίδι γερμανικών προδιαγραφών. Stille Nacht, aber nicht so heilig mit Klaus und Nina.


Silent Night - Klaus Nomi







Stille Nacht, heilige Nacht - Nina Hagen 






Ich lasse euch in Ruhe, endlich. 

*Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους!*


----------



## Elsa (Dec 24, 2011)

daeman said:


> Έλσα, αφού υποκλιθώ κι εγώ για το άπαιχτο φλασάκι κι επειδή η χάρη θέλει αντίχαρη, πιστεύω ότι αυτό το ντοκιμαντέρ για τον ειδισμό (speciesism) θα σου αρέσει, αν δεν το έχεις δει :)



Αυτό είδα και έγινα βέγκαν, καρντιά μου... πρόκειται για επικίνδυνη ταινία! Και την είδα σε δόσεις, δεν άντεξα να τη δω μονοκόμματη. Οι ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι είναι λίγο προβληματικοί, έχω δουλέψει μια δική μου εκδοχή, αλλά δεν αξιώθηκα να την ανεβάσω ποτέ...


----------



## pidyo (Dec 24, 2011)

[via]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 24, 2011)

Σιγά, αφού δεν τραγουδιέται καν... :devil:

Ες έτη πλείστα, Πίδυε... :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 24, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σιγά, αφού δεν τραγουδιέται καν... :devil:


O Χρύσανθος μια χαρά θα το τραγούδαγε σ' ετούτην την λαλίαν!


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σιγά, αφού δεν τραγουδιέται καν... :devil: [...]



Τραγουδιέται στον ίδιο σκοπό, με λίγη καλή θέληση και αρκετούς παρατονισμούς. 
Το άλλο από το ίδιο εμβλόγιον όμως (ευχαριστώ για την πάσα, π2 :)) τραγουδιέται μια χαρά, με μόνες παραχωρήσεις την κλαγγή παροξύτονη στον δεύτερο στίχο και το άρματι οξύτονο στον τέταρτο: 






Τσιμπουροτράγουδο από τα λίγα πάντως, δυόμισι ώρες τώρα αυτό γυροφέρνει στο νου μου, αρχαϊστί.  
Τυχαία λένε jingles τα δήγματα ήχου στα διαφημιστικά;


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2011)

Να τι θα πει μεταδοτικό ή viral: ο άνθρωπος ταίριαξε μερικές καλές σκηνές από την ταινία _Eight Below_ με δυο γερά τραγούδια της Enya, ανέβασε το βιντεάκι παραμονές γιορτών (15/11/2011) και μέσα σε ένα μήνα έχει πάνω από πέντε εκατομμύρια επισκέψεις. Αξίζει (και) σε ολόκληρη την οθόνη.

*A Christmas Story - Journey Of The Angels/Silent Night by Enya*


----------



## Elsa (Dec 25, 2011)

Είχα ρίξει κλάμα με την ταινία αυτή...


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2011)

Ένα φοβερό ντουέτο και λίγη απομυθοποίηση από Wikipedia:

David Bowie / Bing Crosby: _Peace on Earth / Little Drummer Boy_

"*Peace on Earth/Little Drummer Boy*" (sometimes titled "*The Little Drummer Boy/Peace on Earth*") is a Christmas song with an added counterpoint performed by David Bowie and Bing Crosby. "Little Drummer Boy" is a Christmas song written in 1941, while the "Peace on Earth" tune and lyrics, written by Ian Fraser, Larry Grossman, and Alan Kohan, were added to the song especially for Bowie and Crosby’s recording.

*Recording
*The track was recorded on 11 September 1977 for Crosby’s then-upcoming television special, _Bing Crosby’s Merrie Olde Christmas._ The pair exchanged dialogue about what they do for Christmas before singing "Little Drummer Boy" with a new counterpoint with original lyrics written for the special, "Peace on Earth." Bowie’s appearance has been described as a "surreal" event, undertaken at a time that he was "actively trying to normalise his career." He has since recalled that he only appeared on the show because "I just knew my mother liked him."[ Buz Kohan was not sure that Crosby knew who Bowie was, but Ian Fraser claimed, "I’m pretty sure he did. Bing was no idiot. If he didn’t, his kids sure did." Crosby died on October 14, just over a month after recording the special. In the U.S., the show aired on 30 November 1977 on CBS.

According to co-writer Ian Fraser, Bowie balked at singing "Little Drummer Boy"; "I hate this song. Is there something else I could sing?", Fraser recalls Bowie telling him. Fraser, along with songwriter Larry Grossman and the special’s scriptwriter, Buz Kohan, then wrote "Peace on Earth" as a counterpoint to "Little Drummer Boy." Crosby performed "Little Drummer Boy," while Bowie sang the new tune "Peace on Earth," which they reportedly performed after less than an hour of rehearsal. […] In the United States, "Peace on Earth/Little Drummer Boy" became a staple on radio stations during the Christmas season.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peace_on_Earth/Little_Drummer_Boy


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2011)

...
Und er spielte - parampampampam  - Der kleine Trommelmann 

Μια που είπες για τυμπανιστή, ένας Träumemann με μελωδοχείο: 







κι ένας μπατερίστας στο Μπουένος Άιρες:


----------



## Earion (Dec 27, 2011)

*RUDOLPHUS
Rudolph, the Red-Nosed Reindeer*

Reno erat Rudolphus
Nasum rubrum habebat;
Si quando hunc videbas,
Hunc candere tu dicas.

Omnes renores alii
Semper hunc deridebant;
Cum misero Rudolpho
In ludis non ludebant.

Santus Nicholas dixit
Nocte nebulae,
"Rudolphe, naso claro
Nonne carum tu duces?"

Tum renores clambant,
"Rudolphe, delectus es?
Cum naso rubro claro
Historia descendes!"

από εδώ


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 19, 2012)

Μια μικρή ιστορία για το βράδυ των Χριστουγέννων.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 19, 2012)

Να 'ναι καλά ο Κάδμιος --ανάστησε το νήμα που αγνοούσα.

Πέρασα ούτε και ξέρω πόσες ώρες ανοίγοντας ένα ένα τα γιουτουμπάκια· τι κρίμα που πολλά απ' αυτά δεν είναι πια διαθέσιμα 

Να σας αφιερώσω με τη σειρά μου ένα που, παραδόξως, δεν θυμάμαι να συναπάντησα. 
What Child is This. Από τις αμέτρητες ερμηνείες, εδώ με τον Χάρι Μπελαφόντε για κλασικές καταστάσεις. ;)






Μια από τις γλυκύτερες μελωδίες που έχω ακούσει. Greensleeves η αρχική βερσιόν του, και μιλάει για μια κοπελιά ελεύθερη κι ωραία που πλάγιαζε στα χορτάρια και έβαφε πράσινα τα μανίκια της. Χρειαζόταν, λοιπόν, μια κοπελιά ελεύθερη κι ωραία για να το τραγουδήσει καταπώς τ' αξίζει.

Καλές γιορτές, Συλλεξιλόγοι και Συλλεξιλόγισσες!


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Να 'ναι καλά ο Κάδμιος --ανάστησε το νήμα που αγνοούσα.
> 
> Πέρασα ούτε και ξέρω πόσες ώρες ανοίγοντας ένα ένα τα γιουτουμπάκια· τι κρίμα που πολλά απ' αυτά δεν είναι πια διαθέσιμα  [...]



Για ξαναδοκίμασε τώρα. Τέσσερα (που δεν ξέρω ποια ήταν) στα 105 δεν θα τα έλεγα πολλά.  Fiχxed, X-mased.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 20, 2012)

daeman said:


> Για ξαναδοκίμασε τώρα. Τέσσερα (που δεν ξέρω ποια ήταν) στα 105 δεν θα τα έλεγα πολλά.  Fiχxed, X-mased.



Δεν ξέρω τι μαγικά έκανες, βρε δαίμονα, πάντως στο #23 και το #41 μου λέει ότι αυτό το βίντεο δεν υπάρχει (κυριολεκτικά, όχι μεταφορικά) και το #37 έχει τερματιστεί.


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Δεν ήταν μαγικά, μισή ωρίτσα δουλειά ήταν, να βρω νέα λίνκια για όσα από τα μη διαθέσιμα πλέον βίντεο ήξερα ποια ήταν.
Σε τέσσερα ποστ δεν ήξερα (αφού δεν περιλάμβαναν τίτλους και ερμηνευτές: # 7, 23, 37 και 41 - για το τελευταίο έφαγα τα λυσσακά μου, γιατί εγώ το είχα βάλει και δεν θυμάμαι ποιο ήταν· πού θα πάει; κάποια στιγμή που δεν θα το περιμένω, θα πεταχτεί ξαφνικά στο νου μου). 
Παρέμπ, ξανακοίτα και το #37 που μου ξέφυγε χτες το βράδυ, γιατί βελτιώσαμε ξανά το σκορ. 3 στα 105 αδιάθετα, τα υπόλοιπα χαίρουν άκρας υγείας, προς το παρόν, μέχρι να σβηστούν κι αυτά κι άντε ξαναμανά, ώσπου ν' αξιωθώ να φτιάξω το mytube, τον _μου_σωλήνα. :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2012)

...
Merry Fucking Christmas - Denis Leary






Old St. Nick’s got bourbon breath
It’s so cold you could catch your death
A cop sold me some crystal meth
It’s a Merry Fucking Christmas
...
Ho, ho, ho – Shut up


----------



## bernardina (Dec 21, 2012)

Nightmare Before Christmas Oogie Boogie's song


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2012)

*Transiberian Orchestra: Carol of the Bells*

(Έχω την εντύπωση ότι, επειδή το βιντεάκι είναι το πρώτο σε λίστα, αν το αφήσετε να παίζει, μπορεί να ακούσετε μέχρι και 72 διαφορετικά χριστουγεννιάτικα. Επειδή ο τίτλος της λίστας είναι χXχ-Mas, δεν παίρνω όρκο για την ποιότητά τους. Αλλά θα πρέπει να πάτε στο YouTube για να παίξει τη λίστα...)


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2012)

bernardina said:


> [...]Μια από τις γλυκύτερες μελωδίες που έχω ακούσει. Greensleeves η αρχική βερσιόν του, και μιλάει για μια κοπελιά ελεύθερη κι ωραία που πλάγιαζε στα χορτάρια και έβαφε πράσινα τα μανίκια της. Χρειαζόταν, λοιπόν, μια κοπελιά ελεύθερη κι ωραία για να το τραγουδήσει καταπώς τ' αξίζει.



Κι ένα μεγαλοκοπέλι για να το διασκευάσει και να το σφυρίξει καταπώς τ' αξίζει:


----------



## pidyo (Dec 22, 2012)

(από το Saturday Chorale, ενός θρήσκου Άγγλου, που βάζει πολλά καλούδια αυτές τις μέρες, πέφτουν τα antiphons σαν το χαλάζι).


----------



## pidyo (Dec 22, 2012)

Ένα από τα πιο γνωστά αγγλικά carols (το αν τα carols είναι κάλαντα είναι άλλου νήματος ιστορία) είναι το Coventry Carol. Παραδόξως, είναι τελείως εκτός κλίματος Χριστουγέννων, καθώς πρόκειται για θρήνο για τη σφαγή του Ηρώδη, χωρίς καμιά παρηγορητική αναφορά. 
Βάζω πρώτα μια τυπική χορωδιακή εκδοχή ως μέτρο σύγκρισης (δεν βάζω του King's College, γιατί του έχουν αλλάξει τα φώτα στη διασκευή):





Λόγω θέματος, προσφέρεται για γυναικείες φωνές. Δύο εξαιρετικές εκδοχές, αρκετά διαφορετικές, μια από την Alison Moyet και μια από την Annie Lenox με αφρικανική παιδική χορωδία:


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 22, 2012)

Μιας και το'φερε η κουβέντα στα κάλαντα...


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2012)

Νομίζω δεν το έχω ξαναγράψει...
Η γειτόνισσά μου στην εστία στο Καίμπριτζ ήταν μέλος του Κινγκς και σαν μέλος, πήρε μέρος στο ετήσιο μαλλιοτράβηγμα για πρόσκληση για την μαγνητοσκόπηση της λειτουργίας- συναυλίας από το μπιμπισί, που γίνεται το Νοέμβριο. Εξασφάλισε λοιπόν την πολυπόθητη θέση στην εκκλησία, αλλά μαζί με την θέση αυτή τους ήρθε και οδηγία ότι την επόμενη της μαγνητοσκόπησης της Χριστουγεννιάτικης λειτουργίας θα γινόταν η μαγνητοσκόπηση της Πασχαλιάτικης (αφού βρήκε παπά το μπιμπισί, κι έφερε το συνεργείο στο Καίμπριτζ, έθαβε και τους ζωντανούς), και να ξαναπάνε αλλά ελαφρά ντυμένοι, να φαίνεται σαν άνοιξη. 
Κακό πράμα η απομυθοποίηση. 
Το αστείο είναι ότι εγώ εκείνη τη χρονιά κάθισα Λονδίνο τα Χριστούγεννα και δεν μπόρεσα καν να δω τη συναυλία στην τηλεόραση, να αναγνωρίσω καμιά φάτσα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Μιας και το'φερε η κουβέντα στα κάλαντα...





Experimental Theology said:


> Recall that the song and the French poem were written in 1847. The English version was written in 1855, six years before the American Civil War and eight years before the Emancipation Proclamation. O Holy Night, it turns out, was a song of political resistance and protest. Imagine Americans singing in the years leading up to the Civil War the lyrics _Chains shall He break for the slave is our brother; And in His name all oppression shall cease._



O Holy Night (Cantique de Noël) - King's College Choir, Cambridge 






John Sullivan Dwight's version

O holy night! The stars are brightly shining,
It is the night of our dear Saviour's birth.
Long lay the world in sin and error pining,
'Til He appear'd and the soul felt its worth.
A thrill of hope the weary world rejoices,
For yonder breaks a new and glorious morn.

Fall on your knees! O hear the angel voices!
O night divine, O night when Christ was born;
O night divine, O night, O night Divine.

Led by the light of Faith serenely beaming,
With glowing hearts by His cradle we stand.
So led by light of a star sweetly gleaming,
Here come the wise men from Orient land.
The King of Kings lay thus in lowly manger;
In all our trials born to be our friend.

He knows our need, to our weakness is no stranger,
Behold your King! Before Him lowly bend!
Behold your King, Before Him lowly bend!

Truly He taught us to love one another;
His law is love and His gospel is peace.
_Chains shall He break for the slave is our brother;
And in His name all oppression shall cease._
Sweet hymns of joy in grateful chorus raise we,
Let all within us praise His holy name.

Christ is the Lord! O praise His Name forever,
His power and glory evermore proclaim.
His power and glory evermore proclaim.


Minuit, Chrétiens (Cantique de Noël) - Raoul Jobin






Placide Cappeau's _Cantique de Noël _

Minuit, chrétiens, c'est l'heure solennelle,
Où l'Homme Dieu descendit jusqu'à nous
Pour effacer la tache originelle
Et de Son Père arrêter le courroux.
Le monde entier tressaille d'espérance
En cette nuit qui lui donne un Sauveur.

Peuple à genoux, attends ta délivrance.
Noël, Noël, voici le Rédempteur,
Noël, Noël, voici le Rédempteur !

De notre foi que la lumière ardente
Nous guide tous au berceau de l'Enfant,
Comme autrefois une étoile brillante
Y conduisit les chefs de l'Orient.
Le Roi des rois naît dans une humble crèche:
Puissants du jour, fiers de votre grandeur,

A votre orgueil, c'est de là que Dieu prêche.
Courbez vos fronts devant le Rédempteur.
Courbez vos fronts devant le Rédempteur.

Le Rédempteur a brisé toute entrave :
La terre est libre, et le ciel est ouvert.
_Il voit un frère où n'était qu'un esclave,
L'amour unit ceux qu'enchaînait le fer._
Qui lui dira notre reconnaissance,
C'est pour nous tous qu'il naît, qu'il souffre et meurt.

_Peuple debout ! Chante ta délivrance,_
Noël, Noël, chantons le Rédempteur,
Noël, Noël, chantons le Rédempteur!


Minuit, Chrétiens - Enrico Caruso (1916)







Minuit, Chrétiens - Choeurs de l'Armée Rouge


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2012)

Τα περιεχόμενα (κυρίως βιντεάκια και μερικά ακόμη) ως εδώ (με τις καλύτερες ευχές μου σε όλες και σε όλους) και πολλά πολλά ευχαριστώ στον κορυφαίο μουσικό παραγωγό μας, τον Daeman, και σε όσες και όσους έχουν συνεισφέρει ως τώρα σε αυτό το νήμα. Υγεία και είθε το νήμα με τα βιντεάκια του να αυγατίζουν, μαζί με όλα τα καλά σας!



3
|Celtic Women
_Ding Dong Merrily On High_
5
|John Lennon, Yoko Ono and the Plastic Ono Band
_Happy Christmas (War Is Over)_
6
|Jethro Tull
_A Christmas Song - _
⇔ Jethro Tull
_ Another Christmas Song_
7
|Bob Marley And The Wailers
_White Christmas_
⇔ The Pretenders
_ Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas_
8
|Blink 182
_ Won't Be Home For Christmas_
⇔ Legendary Tiger Man
_Fuck Christmas, I Got the Blues_
9
|Lady Gaga
_Christmas Tree_
10
|The Kinks
_Father Christmas_
11
|Tom Waits
_Christmas Card From a Hooker in Minneapolis (+ Silent Night)_
12
|B.B. King
_Christmas Celebration_
13
|The Ramsey Lewis Trio
_Here Comes Santa Claus_
16
|Νίκος Ξυλούρης
_Τροπάριο Χριστουγέννων_
⇔ Μιχάλης Τζουγανάκης
_Καλήν Εσπέραν, Άρχοντες (Παραδοσιακά Κάλαντα της Κρήτης)_
17
|The Ramones
_Merry Christmas (I Don't Want To Fight Tonight)_
18
|Cyndi Lauper
_Early Christmas Morning_
19
|Νικόλας Άσιμος
_Τα κάλαντα_
24
|Miss Piggy & Rudolf Nureyev
_Baby It's Cold Outside_
25
|Μάρθα Φριτζήλα
_Τα κάλαντα_
26
|
_We Three Kings of Orient_
28
|Elvis Presley & Martina McBride
_Blue Christmas_
29
|Andrea Bocelli & Natalie Cole
_Christmas Song_
32
|Monty Python
_Christmas Time_
33
|The Pretenders
_2.000 miles_
34
|Wayne Wang
_Auggie Wren's Christmas Story_
35
|Porn Orchard
_This Holiday Season (Christmas Sucks)_
36
|Clarence Carter
_Back Door Santa_
37
|Mahalia Jackson
_Silver Bells_
39
|Ella Fitzgerald
_What Are You Doing New Year's Eve_
40
|Jimi Hendrix
_Happy Holidays_
41
|Elmore James
_Dust My Broom_
⇔ The Sam & Dave Show
_Hold On, I'm Comin'_
⇔ The Sam & Dave Show
_Soul Man_
45
|
_Auld Lang Syne (with lyrics)_
47
|Salsa Celtica
_Auld Lang Syne_
⇔ Girl School (Metal Xmas)
_Auld Lang Syne_
55
|Jethro Tull
_Solstice Bells_
56
|Bob Dylan
_Little Drummer Boy_
57
|Monika Martin
_Weihnachtslieder-Medley_
59
|Praetorius
_Christmas Vespers_
60
|Σαββίνα Γιαννάτου
_Strina (κάλαντα ελληνόφωνης Κάτω Ιταλίας)_
61
|
_Κάλαντα Κρήτης (του ζευγά)_
62
|Σοφία Παπάζογλου
_Χριστός γεννάται σήμερον (Κάλαντα πάνω σε Σμυρναίικο μπάλλο)_
63
|Χρόνης Αηδονίδης & Νεκταρία Καραντζή
_Κάλαντα Θράκης_
64
|Δ. Υφαντής
_Ελάτε δω γειτόνισσες (Κάλαντα Ηπείρου)_
65
|Τρίκκης Μελωδοί
_Βηθλεέμ ετοιμάζου_
⇔
_Βλάχικα κάλαντα (Κόλιντα)_
66
|
_Κάλαντα Κρήτης_
69
|Destiny's Child
_Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer_
⇔
_Leroy the redneck reindeer_
70
|Jeff Dunham
_Achmed the dead terrorist Christmas song_
71
|Jethro Tull
_Flute Improvisation / God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen / Bourée_
⇔ Jethro Tull
_God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen (Album)_
72
|Yoko Sato
_Merry Christmas_
73
|
_Salutacyon of the angell Gabriyell (late 15ht cent.)_
⇔ King's College Choir
_The Holy and the Ivy (15th cent.)_
⇔ Steeley Span
_Gaudete (late 16th?)_
⇔ The Irish Rovewrs
_Good King Wenceslas_
⇔ Nat King Cole
_Adeste Fideles_
75
|Praetorius
_Christmas Vespers_
76
|Darlene Love
_Christmas (Baby Please Come Home) on Dave Letterman 2010_
⇔
_Πρώτη έκδοση_
⇔
_Η εκτέλεση των U2_
77
|Charlie Brown Christmas
_Oh Tannenbaum_
⇔ Charlie Brown Christmas
_Time is Here_
⇔ Oscar Peterson
_God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen_
79
|Steeley Span
_All Around My Hat_
⇔ Maddy Prior
_On Christmas Night (Sussex Carol)_
80
|Wanda Jackson & the Continentals
_Merry Christmas Baby_
81
|Ike and Tina Turner
_Merry Christmas Baby_
⇔ Otis Redding
_Merry Christmas Baby_
⇔ Charles Brown
_Merry Christmas Baby (1947)_
82
|Danny Elfman & the Citizens of Halloween Town
_Making Christmas_
83
|Iggy Pop
_White Christmas_
Patti Smith
_White Christmas_
84
|Tom Waits
_Silent Night_
85
|Mariah Carey & Justin Bieber
_All I Want for Christmas Is You_
88
|Keith Richards
_Run Rudolph Run_
89
|Electric Jungle
_Funky Funky Christmas_
90
|J.D. McDonald Boogaloo
_Santa Claus_
91
|James Brown
_Soulful Christmas_
⇔ James Brown
_Santa Claus, Go Straight To The Ghetto_
92
|The Jive Turkeys
_Get Down Santa_
⇔ The Jive Turkeys
_Funky Jesus_
93
|Frank Sinatra Bing Crosby
_Happy Holidays with Big Frank _
96
|Run DMC
_Christmas in Hollis_
98
|
_Earthlings_
99
|The DePaur Chorus
_Christmas in de Tropics_
⇔ Bob Marley
_Christmas Reggae_
100
|Yellowman
_We wish you a reggae Christmas_
⇔ Yellowman
_Santa Claus never comes to the ghetto_
101
|Barrington Levy
_I Saw Mommy Kiss A Dreadlocks ⇔ _
Eek-A-Mouse
_Christmas A Come_
102
|Lou Monte
_Dominick the donkey_
103
|The Who with lead vocals by Ann-Margret, Oliver Reed & Alison Dowling
_Christmas (Tommy)_
104
|De Randfichten & Andre
_Heiligobndlied (δείγμα από) το μεγαλύτερο χριστουγεννιάτικο τραγούδι του κόσμου_
105
|Klaus Nomi
_Silent Night_
⇔ Nina Hagen
_Stille Nacht, heilige Nacht_
107
|Rudolph the red-nosed reindeer
_(μόνο στίχοι, απόδοση σε αρχαία ελληνικά)_
110
|Jingle Bells
_(μόνο στίχοι, απόδοση σε αρχαία ελληνικά)_
111
|Enya
_A Christmas Story - Journey Of The Angels/Silent Night_
113
|David Bowie and Bing Crosby
_The Little Drummer Boy/Peace on Earth_
114
|Street musician με μελωδοχείο ⇔ Bucket drummer in Buenos Aires
115
|Rudolph the red-nosed reindeer
_(μόνο στίχοι, απόδοση σε λατινικά)_
116
|Μια μικρή ιστορία για το βράδυ των Χριστουγέννων (σύνδεσμος)
117
|Harry Belafonte
_What Child is This_
121
|Denis Leary
_Merry Fucking Christmas_
122
|Oogie Boogie's song
_Nightmare Before Christmas _
123
|Transiberian Orchestra
_Carol of the Bells_
124
|Jethro Tull
_Greensleeves _
125
|King's College Cambridge choir 2011
_Once in Royal David's City_
126
|Collegium Vocale Gent
_The Coventry Carol_
⇔ Allison Moyet
_Coventry Carol_
⇔ Annie Lennox feat. The African Children's Choir
_Lullay Lullay (Coventry Carol)_
127
|Μιας και το 'φερε η κουβέντα στα κάλαντα (σύνδεσμος)
129
|King's College Choir, Cambridge
_O Holy Night (Cantique de Noël) _
⇔ Raoul Jobin
_ Minuit, Chrétiens (Cantique de Noël)_
⇔ Enrico Caruso
_Minuit, Chrétiens_
⇔ Choeurs de l'Armée Rouge
_Minuit, Chrétiens_


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

...
Δόχτορα εφταευρετικέ, αφιερωμένο για τον κόπο σου και σπολλάτη σου, άξιος! :up:

Santa Baby - Eartha Kitt







Vanessa Williams, Eartha Kitt, Pati LaBelle


----------



## Elsa (Dec 23, 2012)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τον κόπο σου, Dr7x! :up:
Πάρε κι εσύ ένα χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο που βρήκα στο facebook και νομίζω πως θα σου αρέσει:



Το επόμενο κάλαντο  είναι αφιερωμένο στο Συνεργατικό Καφενείο της Ακαδημίας Πλάτωνος και στα μαθήματα Ηπειρώτικου Πολυφωνικού.
(όχι δεν είμαστε εμείς στο βίντεο, αλλά πού θα πάει...  )


----------



## bernardina (Dec 23, 2012)

Noël nouvelet  King's College Choir, Cambridge







Noel nouvelet, Noel chantons ici, 
Devotes gens, crions a Dieu merci! 
Chantons Noel pour le Roi nouvelet, Noel! 
Chantons Noel pour le Roi nouvelet, 
Noel nouvelet, Noel chantons ici! 

L'ange disait! pasteurs partez d'ici! 
En Bethleem trouverez l'angelet. 

En Bethleem, etant tous reunis, 
Trouverent l'enfant, Joseph, Marie aussi. 

Bientot, les Rois, par l'etoile eclaircis, 
A Bethleem vinrent un matinee. 

L'un partait l'or; l'autre l'encens bem; 
L'etable alors au Paradis semblait.


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

...
Nothin' for Christmas - Eartha Kitt


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Glühwein - Die Winternationale - Ein Weihnachtslied






Πατέντα σε άψογα Germenglisch ;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

...
A Christmas Carol - Tom Lehrer








Tom Lehrer said:


> Actually, I did rather well myself this last Christmas. The nicest present I received was a gift certificate, good at any hospital, for a lobotomy. :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

...
Blues for Christmas - John Lee Hooker


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

...
Christmas Blues - Canned Heat with Dr. John


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

...
Please Let Me Be Your Santa Claus - William Clarke


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

...
Silent Night - Charlie Musselwhite


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

..
Santa's Messin' With The Kid - Eddie C. Campbell


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

...
Christmas Present Blues - Jimmy Reed


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

..
Black Christmas - Harlem Children's Choir


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

...
White Christmas - Otis Redding


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

...
The Christmas Card - Terry Gilliam


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

...


John Cleese podcasts said:


> Assembled around a blazing fire, families eat themselves sick, drink themselves silly, and fight for their entertainment options with unaccustomed ferocity. So, in order to leaven this dark time, we bring you John Cleese's very own version of:



The Night Before Christmas - John Cleese


----------



## VickyN (Dec 24, 2012)

Να φέρουμε έναν ακόμη στην παρέα;
Fuck Christmas - Eric Idle


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

VickyN said:


> Να φέρουμε έναν ακόμη στην παρέα;
> Fuck Christmas - Eric Idle



Τονε φέραμε από κει, αλλά ήτανε αγουροξυπνημένος και δεν ήθελε να 'ρθει μούρτζουφλος στο γιορτινό νήμα. 
Καλά που τονε σύβασες να σενιαριστεί και να περάσει κι από δω. :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

...
Ringing of the Bells - Swedish Chef, Beaker and Animal







Carol of Intimacy - Dana Carvey







Carol of the Bells / God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen (for 12 Cellos) - The Piano Guys


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

...
Shchedryk - Ukrainian Chamber Choir "Cantus"


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

...


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

...
Jingle Bells - Booker T. and the MGs


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

...
Presents For Christmas - Solomon Burke


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

...
Merry Christmas, Baby - Sheryl Crow & Eric Clapton


----------



## pidyo (Dec 25, 2012)

Χριστός γεννέθεν, χαρά σον κόσμον
χα, καλή ώρα, καλή σ’ ημέρα
Χα, καλόν παιδίν οψές γεννέθεν
οψές γεννέθεν, το βράδ’ αργάτε.

Χρόνια πολλά και πάλι σε όλους.


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2012)

...
Μια που αυτές τις ημέρες ακούμε πολλά χριστουγεννιάτικα, τα καλύτερα (λέει ο συμπιλητής τους στο γιουτιούμπ) χριστουγεννιάτικα τραγούδια του 20ού αιώνα (παρότι ξεκινάει από το 1940) σε ένα ποτ πουρί σε τρία μέρη, χρονολογικά χωρισμένα. Τα ποτ πουρί συνήθως δεν μου αρέσουν, αλλά προκειμένου για τέτοια επετειακά, αυτή η μορφή είναι βολική για συνοπτική παρουσίαση και επανάληψη. Αρκετά από αυτά υπάρχουν ήδη στο νήμα και τίποτε δεν μας εμποδίζει να προσθέσουμε και όσα από τα υπόλοιπα μάς αρέσουν.

The Best Christmas Songs of the 20th Century - Part One (1940-1963)





1940-
Trepak, Russian Dance (Leopold Stokowski and the Philadelphia Orchestra)
1941-
Jingle Bells (Glenn Miller and his Orchestra)
1942-
White Christmas (Bing Crosby)
1943-
I'll Be Home For Christmas (Bing Crosby)
1947-
Here Comes Santa Claus (Gene Autry)
Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas (Frank Sinatra)
1949-
Sleighride (Arthur Fiedler and the Boston Pops Orchestra)
Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer (Gene Autry)
1950-
Lonesome Christmas (Lowell Fulson)
1952-
I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus (Jimmy Boyd)
1953-
Winter Wonderland (Louis Armstrong)
Santa Baby (Eartha Kitt)
1954-
Home for the Holidays (Perry Como)
1956-
Mary's Boy Child (Harry Belafonte)
1957-
Jingle Bell Rock (Bobby Helms)
Blue Christmas (Elvisi Presley)
Santa Claus Is Back in Town (Elvis Presley)
1958-
¿Dónde Está Santa Claus? (Augie Rios)
Silver Bells (Johnny Mathis)
Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree (Brenda Lee)
The Chipmunk Song (The Chipmunks)
Run Rudolph Run (Chuck Berry)
The Little Drummer Boy (Harry Simeone Chorale)
1959-
This Time of the Year (Brook Benton)
1960-
Please Come Home For Christmas (Charles Brown)
O Holy Night (Nat King Cole)
1961-
Here We Come A-Caroling (The Mormon Tabernacle Choir)
The Christmas Song (Nat King Cole)
1962-
Jolly Old Saint Nicholas (The Ray Conniff Singers)
1963-
Christmas, Baby Please Come Home (Darlene Love)

The Best Christmas Songs of the 20th Century - Part Two (1963-1978)





It's The Most Wonderful Time of the Year (Andy Williams)
Sleigh Ride (The Ronettes)
Pretty Paper (Roy Orbison)
Little Saint Nick (The Beach Boys)
Happy Holiday (Andy Williams)
Do You Hear What I Hear (Bing Crosby)
1965-
A Holly Jolly Christmas (Burl Ives)
May You Always (Harry Harrison)
1966-
A Marshmallow World (Dean Martin)
Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow! (Dean Martin)
1967-
Snoopy's Christmas (The Royal Guardsmen)
Someday at Christmas (Stevie Wonder)
1968-
Merry Christmas Baby (Otis Redding)
What Child Is This (Mahalia Jackson)
1969-
Hallelujah Chorus (The Mormon Tabernacle Choir)
Silent Night (The Temptations)
Frosty the Snowman (Jimmy Durante)
1970-
Merry Christmas Darling (The Carpenters)
Santa Claus Is Coming To Town (The Jackson Five)
This Christmas (Donny Hathaway)
Feliz Navidad (Jose Feliciano)
1971-
Happy Xmas, War is Over (John Lennon and the Plastic Ono Band)
1973-
I Wish It Could Be Christmas Every Day (Roy Wood and Wizzard)
Step Into Christmas (Elton John)
Merry Xmas Everybody (Slade)
1978-
Please Come Home For Christmas (The Eagles)

The Best Christmas Songs of the 20th Century - Part Three (1979-2000)





1979-
Wonderful Christmastime (Paul McCartney)
Grandma Got Runover By a Reindeer (Elmo and Patsy)
1981-
Christmas Wrapping (The Waitresses)
Christmas Is The Time To Say I Love You (Billy Squier)
1984-
Do They Know It's Christmas (Band-Aid)
Last Christmas (Wham!)
Deck the Halls (Mannheim Steamroller)
Thank God It's Christmas (Queen)
1985-
Merry Christmas Everyone (Shakin' Stevens)
1986-
It's Beginning To Look a Lot Like Christmas (Johnny Mathis)
The Conventry Carol (The Choir of Westminster Cathedral)
1987-
Fairytale of New York (The Pogues)
Christmas in Hollis (Run-DMC)
1988-
Traditions of Christmas (Mannheim Steamroller)
1989-
All I Want For Christmas Is You (Vince Vance and the Valiants)
1992-
Grown-Up Christmas List (Amy Grant)
1993-
It Feels Like Christmas (Cindy Lauper)
1994-
Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas (Kenny G)
Silver Bells (Kenny G)
All I Want For Christmas Is You (Mariah Carey)
1995-
Christmas Eve / Sarajevo 12/24 (Trans-Siberian Orchestra)
O Come All Ye Faithful (Luther Vandross)
1996-
Carol of the Bells (The Boys Choir of Harlem)
1998-
O Holy Night ('N Sync)
Christmas Canon (Trans-Siberian Orchestra)
1999-
Sanctus (Libera Boys Choir)
2000-
Christmas Day (Dido)
Christmas Shoes (NewSong)
Merry Christmas Baby (Christina Aguilera)


Μπορεί να γίνει και κουίζ, αρκεί να μην κοιτάζετε το βίντεο, αλλά να ακούτε μόνο τη μουσική, προσπαθώντας να αναγνωρίσετε μελωδίες και ερμηνευτές. Για όσους το επιχειρήσουν, κάτω από κάθε βιντεάκι έχω προσθέσει τον κατάλογο των κομματιών με λευκά γράμματα (επιλέξτε και θα τα δείτε), αφήνοντας τις χρονολογίες ορατές για βοήθημα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 27, 2012)

Κι ένα άρθρο που προσπαθεί να ερμηνεύσει το φαινόμενο γιατί τα Χριστούγεννα ακούμε πολλή (αμερικάνικη) μουσική της περιόδου 1930-1960, εδώ. Και μια αναδρομή εδώ. 
Για όσους βαριούνται, ο πόλεμος, η πρόσβαση σε ραδιόφωνο και τηλεόραση και ο τρόπος που λειτουργούσε η δισκογραφική βιομηχανία.


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2012)

...
Santa - Lighntin' Hopkins


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2012)

...
Santa Claus Wants Some Lovin' - Albert King


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2012)

...
Santa Claus Got the Blues - The Drifters


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2013)

Χάρης & Πάνος Κατσιμίχας, _Η αγέλαστη πολιτεία και οι καλικάντζαροι_:


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2013)

...
Blue Xmas (To Whom It May Concern) - Bob Dorough with the Miles Davis Sextet





Bob Dorough (vocals), Miles Davis (trumpet), Frank Rehak (trombone), Wayne Shorter (tenor sax), Paul Chambers (bass), 
Jimmy Cobb (drums), Willie Bobo (bongos), Gil Evans (arrangement) 

It's a time when the greedy give a dime to the needy...


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2013)

...
Rudolph The Red-Nosed Reindeer - Pony Poindexter






_Now _we're cookin'.


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2013)

...
Deck the halls - Chick Corea & Herbie Hancock


----------



## Irini (Dec 21, 2013)

Δεν κάνω πλάκα, κάθε Χριστούγενα ο σύζυγος βάζει κι ακούμε τα χριστουγενιάτικα τραγούδια αλά Bob Rivers :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2013)

Ένας μόνο τρόπος μένει να ευχηθεί ο Τσακ Νόρις, έπειτα απ' το epic split τού Ζαν Κλοντ:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2013)

Και φυσικά OAGF:


----------



## bernardina (Dec 23, 2013)

King's College Choir - Christmas Carols 24 Dec 2011


----------



## SBE (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 24, 2013)

...and now for something completely different:
Νικόλας Άσιμος, Τα Κάλαντα





Χρόνια πολλά, everybody!!


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2013)

Τα κάλαντα του Νικόλα Άσιμου είναι από την ταινία _Άλλος για τον ... Κορυδαλλό: «Τα Βαποράκια»_, του Παύλου Τάσιου, από το 1983. Μπορείτε να τη δείτε ολόκληρη εδώ, μια και δεν ξέρω αν προβάλλεται από την τηλεόραση.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 24, 2013)

Χρρρόνια πολλά με Snoopy the Red Baron's Christmas


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 24, 2013)

Το σπίτι που λέει τα κάλαντα (και οι γείτονες δεν διαμαρτύρονται).
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/christmas-display-lights-california-town-article-1.1556680


----------



## Zazula (Dec 25, 2013)

Καλά Χριστούγεννα!


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2013)

Μια ωραία εκτέλεση (και παμπάλαια πια, από το 1984) τού _Silent Night_, από τους Mannheim Steamroller, που έχουν και πολλές ροκίστικες εκτελέσεις χριστουγεννιάτικων, στην περίπτωση που δεν αντέχετε άλλο Σινάτρα και Νατ Κινγκ Κόουλ. Να τα περάσετε ζεστά τα Χριστούγεννα.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 25, 2013)

Δεν είναι αυτό που φαίνεται αρχικά, κι αξίζει το χρόνο σας, νομίζω. 
Χρόνια πολλά! 
(Φτιαγμένο από την ομάδα "Υπόγειο συνεργείο", αλλά δεν ξέρω περισσότερα στοιχεία)


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2013)

...
Καλήν ημέραν, άρχοντες,
κι αν είναι ορισμός σας
με μουσική «Χρόνια καλά!»
να ειπώ στ' αρχοντικό σας...

Noël Aux Balkans - René Aubry






Φωτογραφία: 'Gypsied', Bill Gekas. Ο Μπιλ Γκέκας από τη Μελβούρνη φωτογραφίζει την κόρη του την Αθηνά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2013)

:)

Πάρα πολύ καλό, Έλσα! Ένα μόνο έχω να προσθέσω:

*Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, καλαντάρη!*


----------



## sarant (Dec 25, 2013)

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους, με αγάπη και υγεία, διπλές ευχές στους Χρίστους (και τους Χρήστους), τις Χριστίνες και τους Μανολιούς και τις Εμμανουέλες!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Zazula (Dec 26, 2013)

...Κι από φωνή, χρόνια πολλά! :inno:


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2013)

Κι επειδή μου αρέσουν οι αντιστίξεις:
Από το ηλικίας 47 ετών τρίτο άλμπουμ των Simon & Garfunkel, το _7 O'Clock News/Silent Night_ με επικαιρότητα εκείνων των ημερών. Το βιντεάκι έχει το κείμενο που διαβάζει ο εκφωνητής των ειδήσεων της 3/8/1966. Τα γεγονότα τα παρουσιάζει αναλυτικά η Wikipedia.


----------



## daeman (Dec 31, 2013)

...
Happy New Year, Baby - Johnny Otis Orchestra with vocals by Lem Tally & Cathy Cooper


----------



## daeman (Dec 31, 2013)

...
You're A Mean One, Mr. Grinch - Sixpence None The Richer


----------



## daeman (Dec 31, 2013)

...
Happy New Year - Lightnin' Hopkins


----------



## daeman (Dec 31, 2013)

...
Hey Santa - U.K. Subs


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2013)

Εγώ να σας αφιερώσω ένα Casa Mia, να μας βρίσκεται.


----------



## daeman (Dec 31, 2013)

...
I Saw Daddy Kissing Santa Claus - Stand Still






ΥΓ: Ουπς! Ευτυχώς που σου αρέσουν οι αντιστίξεις... :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Dec 31, 2013)

...
Επειδή μου αρέσουν και μένα οι αντιστίξεις, λιγάκι μελό αλλά με μια ψυχή που μόνο η σόουλ έχει, εξ ορισμού. 
Κι όταν λέμε για ψυχή και σόουλ, ο Ότις Ρέντινγκ και η Κάρλα Τόμας (η Βασίλισσα της Σόουλ του Μέμφις, κόρη του Ρούφους Τόμας) είναι κορυφές.

New Year's Resolution - Otis Redding & Carla Thomas


----------



## daeman (Jan 3, 2014)

...
Ικαριώτικα πρωτοχρονιάτικα κάλαντα - Stringless






Εμείς εδώ δεν ήρθαμε να φάμε και να πιούμε
μόν' έχεις κόρην έμορφη και θέμε να τη δούμε

Σ' αυτό το σπίτι που 'ρθαμε τα ράφια είν' ασημένια
του χρόνου σαν και σήμερα να 'ναι μαλαματένια

Βάλτε μας κρασί να πιούμε
«και του χρόνου» να σας πούμε!


----------



## pidyo (Jan 6, 2014)

In Epiphania Domini Communio: Vidimus stellam (The Gradual of Eleanor of Brittany / Graduel d'Aliénor de Bretagne) [via]






Πολλά να σχολιάσει κανείς, σε διάφορους τομείς. Στα μουσικά, το πόσο λίγο μοιάζει στο αυτί ενός αστοιχείωτου όπως εγώ το υπέροχο αυτό κομμάτι με ό,τι συνήθως κυκλοφορεί ως μεσαιωνική μουσική, καθώς και η μάλλον κοντά στα ορθόδοξα ακούσματα αίσθηση που σου δίνει. Στις μεταφραστικές απορίες, ότι δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ελληνικός όρος για το gradual ως όρος της εκκλησιαστικής μουσικής (αντιφωνικός ύμνος είναι νομίζω κάτι ευρύτερο). Στα ονομαστικά, ότι ο μεσαιωνικός γαλλικός τύπος του Eleanor είναι Aliénor, κάτι που επίσης δεν ήξερα. Στα ιστορικά, ότι η μοναχή Ελεονώρα της Βρεττάνης δεν ταυτίζεται με την γνωστότερη Ελεονώρα της Βρετάνης.

Χρόνια πολλά στους Φώτηδες, τις Φωτεινούλες και στις [ μα πώς κάνει αιτιατική πληθυντικού το Θεανώ; ].


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2014)

Δικές μου σημειώσεις:

Να βρω πού το έχουν ξεσηκώσει οι Dead Can Dance (και αν...).
gradual = (ουσ., μουσ.) γραδουάλι (Εδώ και στον Πάπυρο)
Βρετάνη και Βρετόνοι, Βρετανία και Βρετανοί, χωρίς διπλά -τ- ή -ν-, σαν αυτά που μας ζάλιζαν κάποτε.
Θεανούλες, όπως και Μυρτούλες: τα υποκοριστικά έρχονται να συμπληρώσουν αυτά τα κενά. (Συχνά και το -άκι σε πράγματα.)

Να μας ζήσουν ούλες.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 6, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Στα ονομαστικά, ότι ο μεσαιωνικός γαλλικός τύπος του Eleanor είναι Aliénor, κάτι που επίσης δεν ήξερα. Στα ιστορικά, ότι η μοναχή Ελεονώρα της Βρεττάνης δεν ταυτίζεται με την γνωστότερη Ελεονώρα της Βρετάνης.



Για την ακρίβεια, "Αλιενόρ" είναι ο τύπος του ονόματος στα οξιτανικά, όχι στη langue d'oil. Η γνωστότερη Αλιενόρ είναι βέβαια αυτή της Ακυιτανίας, βασίλισσα πρώτα της Γαλλίας κι έπειτα της Αγγλίας, ως σύζυγος του Ερρίκου Β΄ Πλανταγενέτη. Χάρη σ' αυτήν περνά το όνομα στον οίκο των Πλανταγενετών κι έτσι το συναντάμε και στις δύο Αλιενόρ της Βρετάνης. Η ηγουμένη του Φοντεβρώ (1275-1342) είναι εκείνη που αναζητεί ο αγαπητός π2. Η ιδιότητά της αυτή δεν είναι τυχαία: το Φοντεβρώ ήταν υπό την προστασία των Πλανταγενετών κι αποτελούσε, εκτός των άλλων, και τη δυναστική τους νεκρόπολη.


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2014)

...
After completing his short film _Vincent_ in 1982, then-Disney animator Burton wrote a three-page poem titled _*The Nightmare Before Christmas*,_ drawing inspiration from television specials of _Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer, How the Grinch Stole Christmas! _and the poem _A Visit from St. Nicholas _[also known as "The Night Before Christmas" and " '​Twas the Night Before Christmas" from its first line]. Burton intended to adapt the poem into a television special with the narration spoken by his favorite actor, Vincent Price, but also considered other options such as a children's book.
www.wikiwand.com/en/The_Nightmare_Before_Christmas#/Production


_The Nightmare before Christmas_ narrated by Christopher Lee






It was late one fall in Halloweenland,
and the air had quite a chill.
Against the moon a skeleton sat,
alone upon a hill.
He was tall and thin with a bat bow tie;
Jack Skellington was his name.
He was tired and bored in Halloweenland

"I'm sick of the scaring, the terror, the fright.
I'm tired of being something that goes bump in the night.
I'm bored with leering my horrible glances,
And my feet hurt from dancing those skeleton dances.
I don't like graveyards, and I need something new.
There must be more to life than just yelling,
'Boo!'"

Then out from a grave, with a curl and a twist,
Came a whimpering, whining, spectral mist.
It was a little ghost dog, with a faint little bark,
And a jack-o'-lantern nose that glowed in the dark.
It was Jack's dog, Zero, the best friend he had,
But Jack hardly noticed, which made Zero sad.

All that night and through the next day,
Jack wandered and walked.
He was filled with dismay.
Then deep in the forest, just before night,
Jack came upon an amazing sight.
Not twenty feet from the spot where he stood
Were three massive doorways carved in wood.
He stood before them, completely in awe,
His gaze transfixed by one special door.
Entranced and excited, with a slight sense of worry,
Jack opened the door to a white, windy flurry.

Jack didn't know it, but he'd fallen down
In the middle of a place called Christmas Town!
Immersed in the light, Jack was no longer haunted.
He had finally found the feeling he wanted.
And so that his friends wouldn't think him a liar,
He took the present filled stockings that hung by the fire.
He took candy and toys that were stacked on the shelves
And a picture of Santa with all of his elves.
He took lights and ornaments and the star from the tree,
And from the Christmas Town sign, he took the big letter C.

He picked up everything that sparkled or glowed.
He even picked up a handful of snow.
He grabbed it all, and without being seen,
He took it all back to Halloween.

Back in Halloween a group of Jack's peers
Stared in amazement at his Christmas souvenirs.
For this wondrous vision none were prepared.
Most were excited, though a few were quite scared!

For the next few days, while it lightninged and thundered,
Jack sat alone and obsessively wondered.
"Why is it they get to spread laughter and cheer
While we stalk the graveyards, spreading panic and fear?
Well, I could be Santa, and I could spread cheer!
Why does he get to do it year after year?"
Outraged by injustice, Jack thought and he thought.
Then he got an idea. "Yes. . .yes. . .why not!"

In Christmas Town, Santa was making some toys
When through the din he heard a soft noise.
He answered the door, and to his surprise,
He saw weird little creatures in strange disguise.
They were altogether ugly and rather petite.
As they opened their sacks, they yelled, "Trick or treat!"
Then a confused Santa was shoved into a sack
And taken to Halloween to see mastermind Jack.

In Halloween everyone gathered once more,
For they'd never seen a Santa before
And as they cautiously gazed at this strange old man,
Jack related to Santa his masterful plan:
"My dear Mr. Claus, I think it's a crime
That you've got to be Santa all of the time!
But now I will give presents, and I will spread cheer.
We're changing places I'm Santa this year.
It is I who will say Merry Christmas to you!
So you may lie in my coffin, creak doors, and yell, 'Boo!'
And please, Mr. Claus, don't think ill of my plan.
For I'll do the best Santa job that I can."

And though Jack and his friends thought they'd do a good job,
Their idea of Christmas was still quite macabre.
They were packed up and ready on Christmas Eve day
When Jack hitched his reindeer to his sleek coffin sleigh,
But on Christmas Eve as they were about to begin,
A Halloween fog slowly rolled in.
Jack said, "We can't leave; this fog's just too thick.
There will be no Christmas, and I can't be St. Nick."
Then a small glowing light pierced through the fog.
What could it be?. . .It was Zero, Jack's dog!

Jack said, "Zero, with your nose so bright,
Won't you guide my sleigh tonight?"

And to be so needed was Zero's great dream,
So he joyously flew to the head of the team.
And as the skeletal sleigh started its ghostly flight,
Jack cackled, "Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night!"

'Twas the nightmare before Christmas, and all through the house,
Not a creature was peaceful, not even a mouse.
The stockings all hung by the chimney with care,
When opened that morning would cause quite a scare!
The children, all nestled so snug in their beds,
Would have nightmares of monsters and skeleton heads.
The moon that hung over the new-fallen snow
Cast an eerie pall over the city below,
And Santa Claus's laughter now sounded like groans,
And the jingling bells like chattering bones.
And what to their wondering eyes should appear,
But a coffin sleigh with skeleton deer.
And a skeletal driver so ugly and sick
They knew in a moment, this can't be St. Nick!
From house to house, with a true sense of joy,
Jack happily issued each present and toy.
From rooftop to rooftop he jumped and he skipped,
Leaving presents that seemed to be straight from a crypt!
Unaware that the world was in panic and fear,
Jack merrily spread his own brand of cheer.

He visited the house of Susie and Dave;
They got a Gumby and Pokey from the grave.
Then on to the home of little Jane Neeman;
She got a baby doll possessed by a demon.
A monstrous train with tentacle tracks,
A ghoulish puppet wielding an ax,
A man eating plant disguised as a wreath,
And a vampire teddy bear with very sharp teeth.

There were screams of terror, but Jack didn't hear it,
He was much too involved with his own Christmas spirit!
Jack finally looked down from his dark, starry frights
And saw the commotion, the noise, and the light.
"Why, they're celebrating, it looks like such fun!
They're thanking me for the good job that I've done."
But what he thought were fireworks meant as goodwill
Were bullets and missiles intended to kill.
Then amidst the barrage of artillery fire,
Jack urged Zero to go higher and higher.
And away they all flew like the storm of a thistle,
Until they were hit by a well guided missile.
And as they fell on the cemetery, way out of sight,
Was heard, "Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good
night."

Jack pulled himself up on a large stone cross,
And from there he reviewed his incredible loss.
"I thought I could be Santa, I had such belief"
Jack was confused and filled with great grief.
Not knowing where to turn, he looked toward the sky,
Then he slumped on the grave and he started to cry.
And as Zero and Jack lay crumpled on the ground,
They suddenly heard a familiar sound.

"My dear Jack," said Santa, "I applaud your intent.
I know wreaking such havoc was not what you meant.
And so you are sad and feeling quite blue,
But taking over Christmas was the wrong thing to do.
I hope you realize Halloween's the right place for you.
There's a lot more, Jack, that I'd like to say,
But now I must hurry, for it's almost Christmas day."
Then he jumped in his sleigh, and with a wink of an eye,
He said, "Merry Christmas," and he bid them good bye.

Back home, Jack was sad, but then, like a dream,
Santa brought Christmas to the land of Halloween.

www.timburtoncollective.com/nmbcpoem.html

Early on, _The Nightmare Before Christmas_ planned to rely heavily on its poetic inspiration. As such, the _Star Trek: The Next Generation_ star with the manly yet jaunty voice was called in to read poetry that was intended for the film's opening and closing narration. The lengthy monologues were eventually pared down to a few lines, and those were reassigned to the film's Santa, Edward Ivory. However, Stewart's version can be found in full on the film's soundtrack.












www.tor.com/blogs/2013/12/patrick-stewarts-monologues-on-the-nightmare-before-christmas-soundtrack-make-perfect-bookends-to-the-tale

Let it snow.


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2014)

...
Rockabilly Christmas - Big Bad Voodoo Daddy







Jingle Bells Cha Cha


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2014)

...
Ξανά, Christmas in Ηeaven - Monty Python






Eric Idle performs his suitably festive track "F**k Christmas" as part of his special appearance at Brian Cox and Robin Ince's Christmas Compendium of Reason at The Hammersmith Apollo, London on Friday 19 December, 2014.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 24, 2014)

Μια που την κάνω για εκεί σε λίγη ώρα: 






(Μ' άρεσε ο συνδυασμός Χριστουγέννων με το αποκριάτικο περιπαικτικό κλίμα)

Καλά Χριστούγεννα, να περάσετε όλοι όμορφα και ζεστά με τους οικείους σας.


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2014)

...
Μια που τ' άκουσα σήμερα από μια γιαγιά στην αγορά και χάρηκα που τα θυμούνται ακόμα εδώ, κάλαντα από τα βλαχοχώρια:






Καλήν ημέραν, άδοντες.


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2014)

...
Santa's Got A Bag Of Soul - The Soul Saints Orchestra


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2014)

...
Santa's got a brand new bag - Gary Walker


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2014)

Οι μέρες των γιορτών, οι μέρες του νέου έτους, ας είναι αγαπητικές, συναινετικές, αξιομνημόνευτες.

Κατάρα και ευχή στους δημοκράτες, να αναγκαστούν να δουλέψουν μαζί.

Από το διχασμό δεν έχει βγει ποτέ προκοπή.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 25, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά —και καλά— σε όλους!


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2014)

...
The Christmas Song - The Raveonettes







Come on, Santa


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τα περιεχόμενα (κυρίως βιντεάκια και μερικά ακόμη) ως εδώ (με τις καλύτερες ευχές μου σε όλες και σε όλους)... Υγεία και είθε το νήμα με τα βιντεάκια του να αυγατίζουν, μαζί με όλα τα καλά σας!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Η συνέχεια, μετά από δύο χρόνια:

131. Santa Baby - Eartha Kitt *|* Vanessa Williams, Eartha Kitt, Pati LaBelle (trio version)
132. Ηπειρώτικα κάλαντα
133. Noël nouvelet - King's College Choir, Cambridge
134. Nothin' for Christmas - Eartha Kitt
135. Merry Glühwein - Die Winternationale - Ein Weihnachtslied
136. A Christmas Carol - Tom Lehrer
137. Blues for Christmas - John Lee Hooker
138. Christmas Blues - Canned Heat with Dr. John
139. Please Let Me Be Your Santa Claus - William Clarke
140. Silent Night - Charlie Musselwhite
141. Santa's Messin' With The Kid - Eddie C. Campbell
142. Christmas Present Blues - Jimmy Reed
143. Black Christmas - Harlem Children's Choir
144. White Christmas - Otis Redding
145. Nous voici dans la ville
146. The Christmas Card - Terry Gilliam
147. The Night Before Christmas - John Cleese
148. Fuck Christmas - Eric Idle
150. Ringing of the Bells - Swedish Chef, Beaker and Animal *|* Carol of Intimacy - Dana Carvey *|* Carol of the Bells / God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen (for 12 Cellos) - The Piano Guys
151. Shchedryk - Ukrainian Chamber Choir "Cantus"
153. Jingle Bells - Booker T. and the MGs
154. Presents For Christmas - Solomon Burke
155. Merry Christmas, Baby - Sheryl Crow & Eric Clapton
157. The Best Christmas Songs of the 20th Century - Part One (1940-1963) | Part Two (1963-1978) | Part Three (1979-2000)
159. Santa - Lighntin' Hopkins
160. Santa Claus Wants Some Lovin' - Albert King
161. Santa Claus Got the Blues - The Drifters
162. Η αγέλαστη πολιτεία και οι καλικάντζαροι - Χάρης & Πάνος Κατσιμίχας
163. Blue Xmas (To Whom It May Concern) - Bob Dorough with the Miles Davis Sextet
164. Rudolph The Red-Nosed Reindeer - Pony Poindexter
165. Deck the halls - Chick Corea & Herbie Hancock
166. Police stop my car - Bob Rivers
167. O Τσακ Νόρις εύχεται, έπειτα απ' το epic split τού Ζαν Κλοντ
168. Overly Attached Christmas
169. King's College Choir - Christmas Carols, 24 Dec 2011
170. Jingle Bells - Michael Bublé & The Puppini Sisters
171. Τα κάλαντα - Νικόλας Άσιμος
173. Snoopy vs. the Red Baron - Snoopy's Christmas
174. Christmas Can Can Light Show
175. Let it snow - Star Trek Captain Jean-Luc Picard
176. Silent Night - Mannheim Steamroller
177. Κάλαντα στην κρίση - Υπόγειο Συνεργείο
178. Noël Aux Balkans - René Aubry
181. Christmas Medley Parody 2013 ft. Miley Cyrus, Macklemore, Ylvis, Drake, Lorde, and more
182. The Victoria's Secret Angels Sing 'Deck the Halls'
183. 7 O'Clock News/Silent Night - Simon & Garfunkel
184. Happy New Year, Baby - Johnny Otis Orchestra with vocals by Lem Tally & Cathy Cooper
185. You're A Mean One, Mr. Grinch - Sixpence None The Richer
186. Happy New Year - Lightnin' Hopkins
187. Hey Santa - U.K. Subs
188. Casa mia - Equipe 84
189. I Saw Daddy Kissing Santa Claus - Stand Still
190. New Year's Resolution - Otis Redding & Carla Thomas
191. Ικαριώτικα πρωτοχρονιάτικα κάλαντα - Stringless
192. In Epiphania Domini Communio: Vidimus stellam (The Gradual of Eleanor of Brittany / Graduel d'Aliénor de Bretagne)
193. _The Nightmare before Christmas_ - Tim Burton (poem narrated by Christopher Lee) *|* (narrated by Patrick Stewart)
197. Rockabilly Christmas *|* Jingle Bells Cha Cha - Big Bad Voodoo Daddy
198. Ξανά, Christmas in Ηeaven - Monty Python
199. Κόλιαντα, μπάμπω μ', κόλιαντα - Κάλαντα Κοζάνης
200. Βλάχικα κάλαντα Χριστουγέννων
201. Santa's Got A Bag Of Soul - The Soul Saints Orchestra
202. Santa's got a brand new bag - Gary Walker
205. The Christmas Song | Come on, Santa - The Raveonettes


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2014)

nickel said:


> Κι επειδή μου αρέσουν οι αντιστίξεις...



Xmas in February (_New York_) - Lou Reed






Sam was lying in the jungle
Agent Orange spread against the sky like marmalade
Hendrix played on some foreign jukebox
They were praying to be saved
Those gooks were fierce and fearless
That's the price you pay when you invade
Xmas in February

Sam lost his arm in some border town
His fingers are mixed with someone's crop
If he didn't have that opium to smoke
The pain would never ever stop
Half his friends are stuffed into black body bags
With their names printed at the top
Xmas in February

Sammy was a short order cook
In a short order black and blue collar town
Everybody worked the steel mill
But the steel mill got closed down
He thought if he joined the army
He'd have a future that was sound
Like no Xmas in February

Sam's staring at the Vietnam wall
It's been a while now that he's home
His wife and kid have left, he's unemployed
He's a reminder of the war that wasn't won
He's the guy on the street with the sign that reads
"Please help send this vet home"
But he is home
And there's no Xmas in February
No matter how much he saves


Holiday ID (_Winter Warnerland_) - Lou Reed






Hi, this is Lou Reed wishing you and yours a happy holiday season. 
Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, or whatever it is you do, happiness through the years to you.


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2014)

...
All I want for Christmas - The Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Zazula (Dec 31, 2014)

Ναι, ο _γνωστός _Κρίστοφερ Λι:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 31, 2014)

Και λίγο τρέκινγκ:


----------



## pidyo (Dec 22, 2015)

Μετά από μια μακρά περίοδο εξοντωτικής και άχαρης δουλειάς, άιντε, ας επιχειρήσω σιγά σιγά να μπω σε εορταστικό κλίμα με μια αστεία σαχλαμαρίτσα: Jingle bells από κατσίκια, από τον δίσκο με τον εύγλωττο τίτλο All I want for Christmas is a goat (via).


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2015)

pidyo said:


> ... Jingle bells από κατσίκια, από τον δίσκο με τον εύγλωττο τίτλο All I want for Christmas is a goat (via).
> ...



Kid, you really got me acting
the goat; I don't know what I'm doin' now
Yeah, you really got me now
You goat me so I can't sleep at night
You really goat me, you really goat me
:devil:

All I Want For Christmas Is My Two Front Teeth - The Kinks


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2015)

...
All I Want for Christmas Is My Two Front Teeth - Spike Jones & His City Slickers






"*All I Want for Christmas Is My Two Front Teeth*" is a novelty Christmas song written in 1944 by Donald Yetter Gardner (1913-2004) while teaching music at public schools in Smithtown, New York. He asked his second grade class what they wanted for Christmas, and noticed that almost all of the students had at least one front tooth missing as they answered in a lisp. Gardner wrote the song in 30 minutes. In a 1995 interview, Gardner said, "I was amazed at the way that silly little song was picked up by the whole country." The song was published in 1948 after an employee of Witmark music company heard Gardner sing it at a music teachers conference.

The song was introduced in 1948 by singing group The Satisfiers on Perry Como's radio show, and originally recorded by Spike Jones & His City Slickers on December 6, 1947, with lead vocal by George Rock. That version reached the top of the pop charts in 1948, and again in 1949. In the versions by Spike, The Chipmunks (Theodore on lead vocals), and Ray Stevens, the song ends with the performer shouting the words "Happy New Year!"


Big Bad Voodoo Daddy







All I Want for Christmas Is Two Gold Front Teef - Cledus T. Judd


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2015)

...
Season's Greetings from Chuck (The Epic Christmas Split)


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 23, 2015)

Κορυφαίο! Απίστευτο, ασύλληπτο, αδιανόητο! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Μετά από μια μακρά περίοδο εξοντωτικής και άχαρης δουλειάς



Καλημέρες. Ονειρεύομαι τη μέρα που θα το πω κι εγώ αυτό. Προς το παρόν, σας εύχομαι υγεία και καλές δουλειές να τη χαίρεστε, καλούς ανθρώπους γύρω σας να τη γιορτάζετε, καλές κυβερνήσεις αποπάνω μας να μη μας χτικιάζουν. 

Και να βρίσκετε καιρό να γράφετε καμιά κουβέντα εδώ μέσα όταν δεν προλαβαίνουν οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι. Να μη μας φάει ούτε η μαυρίλα ούτε η μουργέλα.

Καλές γιορτές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 24, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά και λακωνικά (η σύνδεση μέσω hotspot σε κινητό είναι, χμμ... προβληματική).


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2015)

...
Merry Christmas from Samantha Claus:







and Santa Paws:






It's Christmastime Again.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 24, 2015)

Χαρούμενα Χριστούγεννα σε όλους!


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 25, 2015)

Καλά Φεστίβια σε όλες και όλους!




Και μια που μελετήσαμε τον Τσακ...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 25, 2015)

Καλά να περάσετε όλοι!


----------



## SBE (Dec 25, 2015)

Χρόνια Πολλά!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 25, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2015)

Live long and prosper. Have a satisfying solstice and a logical new year.


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2015)

Claustrophobia


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 31, 2015)

Έχω μια φίλη Πόντια, από ένα χωριό κοντά στο Κιλκίς, που με παίρνει κάθε χρόνο τηλέφωνο και μου τα ψέλνει. Αυτά που μου ψέλνει δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον είναι παραδοσιακά, σίγουρα όμως είναι λαϊκά. Τα ξέρει από τον αδελφό της, και φαίνεται πως τα συνήθιζαν σε περιοχές της Βόρειας Ελλάδας. Βρήκα αναφορές σε αυτό και σε αυτό το μπλογκ.

Να σας τα πω κι εγώ λοιπόν όπως τα ξέρω.
_
Άγιος Βασίλης κουμαρτζής
ρουφιάνος και κερχανετζής
πίσω από μια βιτρίνα
σκελετός από την πείνα

Βλέπει φρατζόλες αχνιστές
κι ευθύς τη μια αρπάζει
και στα τέσσερα το βάζει

Τον κυνηγάει ο φούρναρης
κι ευθύς τον πλησιάζει
μια φτυαριά του κατεβάζει

Τον περιλούν τα αίματα
τ' Άγιο Βασίλ' τα ψέματα
κι ο φούρναρης δεμένος
μες στη φυλακή χωμένος

Και του χρόνου!_

Κι όπως λένε οι Πόντιοι, φέρε νούας και λεφτούκαρε!


----------



## daeman (Dec 31, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...
> _πίσω από μια βιτρίνα
> σκελετός από την πείνα_
> _
> ...





Άκης Πάνου said:


> ...
> Αυτός που κλέ ένα καρβέ κι ύστερα τρέχει
> Κύριε Πρό, δεν είναι κλέ σεσημασμέ
> Πέντ’ έξι μή, ένα ψωμί; Δικαίως έχει
> φασκελωμέ την κοινωνί τη χαλασμέ






AoratiMelani said:


> ..._
> Και του χρόνου!_
> 
> Κι όπως λένε οι Πόντιοι, φέρε νούας και λεφτούκαρε!


Last night (I went out with Santa Claus) - Big Bad Voodoo Daddy






Last night I went out with Santa Claus
We hit the town and broke a couple laws
He yelled Dasher, Dancer, Prancer, Vixen
Christmas time just needed some fixin'
Last night I went out with Santa Claus

Now me and Santa hit the town last night
We decked the halls and swung all through the night
He said "Hey bartender, give me a drink"
I said "No more, man, cause I can't think"
Last night, I went out with Santa Claus

When Santa comes into my town
He always sticks around
We always hit the wildest place
'cause you've gotta be bad for goodness sake

Last night I went out with Santa Claus
We decked the halls and bounced off all the walls
He yelled Comet, Cupid, Donner, Vixen
Christmas time just needed some fixin'
Last night I went out with Santa Claus

When Santa comes into my town
He always sticks around
We always hit the wildest place
'cause you've gotta be bad for goodness sake

Last night I went out with Santa Claus
We decked the halls and bounced off all the walls
He yelled Dasher, Dancer, Prancer, Vixen
Comet, Cupid, Donner & Blitzen
Gin & Tonic, Rum & Coke, Bloody Marys ain't no joke
Juke joints, late nights, bad food, bar fights
Last night I went out with Santa Claus


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2015)

Με το καλό, καλή αλλαγή (του έτους)!


----------



## daeman (Jan 1, 2016)

....
Καλή χρονιά σε όλους, με ένα αιώνιο θηλυκό, με την ευχή να είναι καρπερή αυτή η χρονιά, όπως την επιθυμείτε:








Κι ένα αιώνιο παιδί, πιο ώριμο από πολλούς μεγάλους:


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 2, 2016)

Καλή χρονιά να 'χουμε παιδιά, λεξιλογική, λογοτεχνική, ενδιαφέρουσα & άκρως γοητευτική!!! 

Ανεβάζω και δυο βιντεάκια: το ένα λίγο παλιαντζούρα, από μιαν -όχι και τόσο- αθώα εποχή, τότε που μπορούσε κάποιος να πει "we promise to be good little boys and never to strike again". ;) 

Το άλλο, κττγμ, είναι ένα σπάνιο διαμαντάκι και σας εύχομαι να ζήσετε πολλές στιγμές, μέσα στη φετινή χρονιά, χρωματισμένες με τους τόνους, το άρωμα και τη διάθεση που αναδίδει.







Kenny Everett 1979 Finale - Thin Lizzy & Sex Pistols







 The Breeders - New Year (with lyrics)


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2016)

Ευχαριστούμε, Κέρκυρα! Τα καλύτερα.

Breeders? Total blank. Past my time. Αλλά αρχίζουν σωστά, σαν να ψάχνουν να βρουν την επαφή τους με κάποιο ψυχεδελικό παρελθόν.

Με το πρώτο βιντεάκι πάντως ανακάλυψα (στο πλαίσιο τού «τι να κάνει, αλήθεια, εκείνο το παιδί που έβρισκα πολύ σαχλό για τα γούστα μου;») ότι ο Κένι Έβερετ την έκανε νωρίς από τον μάταιο ωραίο κόσμο, για να μην πούμε για τον Phil Lynott, τον όμορφο των Thin Lizzy, που ήθελε να τα χωρέσει όλα σε 36 χρόνια.

Ας είμαστε καλά, γεροί και με μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια, να μας τα λέτε και να σας τα λέμε για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2016)

Αυτό δεν ξέρω πού να το βάλω, οπότε το βάζω εδώ, δωράκι για τον δαεμάνο: Τα Μετέωρα από δρόνο. (Πρέπει να με ξαναπάς!)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2016)

Καταπληκτικό! Η χαρά του υψοφοβικού.


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 3, 2016)

nickel said:


> Ευχαριστούμε, Κέρκυρα! Τα καλύτερα.


:up::upz::clap:



nickel said:


> Breeders? Total blank. Past my time. Αλλά αρχίζουν σωστά, σαν να ψάχνουν να βρουν την επαφή τους με κάποιο ψυχεδελικό παρελθόν.


Ναι, είναι από τα σχήματα που δεν έγιναν πολύ γνωστά παρά την τεράστια επιρροή -του ίδιου ή άλλων συγκροτημάτων όπου έπαιζαν τα μέλη- στην παγκόσμια μουσική σκηνή. 
Λέξεις-κλειδιά: Pixies - Throwing Muses. 
Αυτό το κομμάτι, πάντως, το γνωρίζουν οι περισσότεροι:






Breeders - Cannonball HQ 



nickel said:


> Με το πρώτο βιντεάκι πάντως ανακάλυψα (στο πλαίσιο τού «τι να κάνει, αλήθεια, εκείνο το παιδί που έβρισκα πολύ σαχλό για τα γούστα μου;») ότι ο Κένι Έβερετ την έκανε νωρίς από τον μάταιο ωραίο κόσμο, για να μην πούμε για τον Phil Lynott, τον όμορφο των Thin Lizzy, που ήθελε να τα χωρέσει όλα σε 36 χρόνια.



Σαφώς και συμφωνώ, αλλά να σημειώσω ότι για μένα ο μορφονιός -στυλιστικό πρότυπο- ήταν ο Καλιφορνέζος _Riff Lord_, ο Σκοτ, που (thank god) ζει και βασιλεύει, κι αποδεικνύει ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί δρόμοι και τρόποι να ζήσεις έντονα τη ζωή χωρίς να καταστραφείς.






Gary Moore & Scott Gorham - The Boys Are Back In Town (One Night In Dublin)




nickel said:


> Ας είμαστε καλά, γεροί και με μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια, να μας τα λέτε και να σας τα λέμε για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα.


Και πάλι: :up::upz::clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2016)

Καλό και ευτυχισμένο 2[SUP]5[/SUP]+2[SUP]6[/SUP]+2[SUP]7[/SUP]+2[SUP]8[/SUP]+2[SUP]9[/SUP]+2[SUP]10[/SUP] να έχετε και να έχουμε, όλες και όλοι!

Εναλλακτικά, ευχηθείτε αίσιο και ευτυχές το δυαδικό 1111110000[SUB]2[/SUB] :inno:


----------



## Themis (Jan 3, 2016)

Του Δεκαπέντε φεύγοντος
και του Δεκάξι έρχοντος
είμαι πολύ προσέχοντος
μην την ξαναπατήσω.

Δεκάξι, να 'σαι εξέχοντως
καλών μαντάτων φέροντος
κι ουδόλως τσιγκουνεύοντος.
Ειδάλλως γύρνα πίσω.


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Earion (Dec 24, 2016)

“A Christmassy Carol” από την Comma Queen του The New Yorker, με όλα όσα χρειάζεται ένας καλός γραφιάς για τον καινούργιο χρόνο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2016)

Την πέμπτη μέρα άρχισαν να με χάνουν, πάνω που νόμιζα ότι είμαι ο άντρας που τα έχει όλα. Δεν πειράζει, όμως, μπορώ να ζήσω και χωρίς τα υπόλοιπα.

Να περάσετε καλά τις γιορτές και το 2017 να μας φέρει καλύτερες μέρες. Πόσο δύσκολο είναι αυτό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2016)

...
Have a groovy Yule - Marc Bolan & T.Rex


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2016)

...
Christmas Bop - Marc Bolan & T.Rex


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2016)

...
Christmas wrapping - The Waitresses






Bah Humbug; now that's too strong!
'Cause it is my favorite holiday.
But all this year's been a busy blur
Don't think I have the energy
To add to my already mad rush
Just 'cause it's 'tis the season.
The perfect gift for me would be
Completions and connections left from last year.
Ski shop encounter most interesting.
Had his number but never the time,
Most of '81 passed along those lines.
So deck those halls. Trim those trees.
Raise up cups of Christmas cheer.
I just need to catch my breath;
Christmas by myself this year

Calendar picture. Frozen landscape,
Chill this room for twenty-four days.
Evergreens. Sparkling snow.
Get this winter over with!
Flash back to spring time saw him again
Would have been good to go for lunch.
Couldn't agree when we were both free.
We tried, we said we'd keep in touch.
Didn't of course 'till summer time,
Out to the beach to his boat.
Could I join him?
No. This time it was me;
Sunburn in the third degree.
Now the calendar's just one page
Of course I am excited.
Tonight's the night I've set my mind
Not to do too much about it.

Merry Christmas; Merry Christmas
But I think I'll miss this one this year.

Hardly dashing through the snow
'Cause I bundled up too tight.
Last minute have-to-dos:
A few cards, a few calls
Because it's RSVP.
No, thanks. No party lights.
It's Christmas Eve, gonna relax,
Turn down all of my invites.
Last fall I had a night to myself
Same guy called; Halloween party.
Waited all night for him to show.
This time his car wouldn't go.
Forget it, it's cold, it's getting late.
Trudge on home to celebrate.
In a quiet way unwind.
Doing Christmas right this time.

A&P has pride in me
With the world's smallest turkey.
Already in the oven, nice and hot.
Oh damn! Guess what I forgot.
So on with the boots
Back out in the snow
To the only all night grocery.
When what to my wondering eyes should appear
In the line is that guy I've been chasing all year.
'Spending this one alone, ' he said.
'Give me a break, this year's been crazy.'
I said 'Me too, but why are you..
You mean you forgot cranberries too?'
Then suddenly we laughed and laughed.
Caught on to what was happening.
That Christmas magic's brought this tale
To a very happy ending.

Merry Christmas; Merry Christmas
Couldn't miss this one this year.


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2016)

...
Christmas must be tonight - The Band


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2016)

...
Christmas Lights - Coldplay






Oh Christmas lights
Light up the street
Light up the fireworks in me
May all your troubles soon be gone
Those Christmas lights keep shining on


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2016)

...
Merry Christmas, baby - Ray Charles






St. Nick came down the chimney
About half past three
Left all of these presents that you
See down here before me

Merry, merry, merry Christmas, baby
Oh you sure been good to me
I haven't had a drink this evening, baby
But I'm lit up like a Christmas tree


Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2016)

...
Gee whiz, it's Christmas - Carla Thomas


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2016)

...
Merry, merry Christmas - Koko Taylor


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2016)

...
Christmas morning blues - Victoria Spivey


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2016)

...
Santa Claus, Santa Claus - James Brown







Santa Claus, go straight to the ghetto


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2016)

...
T'was the Night Before Christmas - Art Carney


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2016)

...
Beat Street Santa's Rap


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2016)

...
Christmas Rappin' - Kurtis Blow


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2016)

...
Who took the merry out of Christmas - The Staple Singers


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2016)

...
Santa Claus - The Sonics


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2016)

...
Christmas, Christmas - Mojo Nixon






Christmas, Christmas, 
I gotta go —to shopping mall

I said Louie Louie, oh yeah
I want you for Christmas, yeah yeah yeah yeah


----------



## pidyo (Dec 25, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά, με υγεία και αγάπη για όλους.


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2016)

...
Merry Something To You - Devo






Whether You're Christian, Muslim or Jew
Happy Holidays
Any Old Dance That You Like To Do
Happy Holidays
Eat Bite Drink Up Nibble Gobble Chew
Happy Holidays
Believe What You Want To Nothing's Really True
Happy Holidays
Merry Something! To You! (x4)
Deedle Deedle Deet Deet, Deedle Deedle Deet Deet
Doodly Doodly Doo! (x2)


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2016)

...
Francis Ford Coppola presents William S. Burroughs' "The Junky's Christmas" read by the author






Part claymation and part live action, The Junky’s Christmas depicts a story by William S. Burroughs written in 1952. Danny the car wiper, a desperate character who has just been released from jail on the upper west side of Manhattan, searches for a fix on a cold Christmas day. His story ends in a revelation that even Danny could never have thought possible.

http://www.rogerebert.com/balder-and-dash/short-films-in-focus-the-junkys-christmas


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2016)

...
Santa Claus is on the dole - Spitting Image






Snow is lying on the ground
And in the air the sleigh-bells sound
The frosty-patterned window pane
It's British summer-time again

No it's not! It’s Christmas!

Yes, Christmas, and though children wait
For hoof-beats on the roof
But this year stockings won’t be filled
There’s been a mighty goof
Yes, this year there’s no peace on Earth
Nor food and gifts abundant
For Father Christmas has been sacked
And his Gnomes are all redundant

Santa Claus is on the dole!

Oh, I'm UB40! 
My reindeer's have been sold for glue
You might as well be naughty!

Santa Claus is on the dole

Finis! Kaput! It's curtains! 
The magic sleigh’s been repossessed
The suit’s gone back to Burton's!
My elfin helper’s topped himself
I've lost my little earner! 
The grotto rent’s three months behind
I’ll die of hypothermia! Oh!

Santa Claus is on the dole!

I’ve lost my money spinner! 
Real fairy cake, and Rudolph steak
Will be my Christmas Dinner!

Santa Claus is on the dole!

Oh yes, I've been undercharging! 
Giving all the gifts for free destroyed my profit margin! 
Come on everybody!

Santa Claus is on the dole!

Oh, I’m UB40!

Santa Claus is on the dole!

You might as well be naughty! Ha-ha-ha-ho-ho-ho-ho!

Santa Claus is on the dole!

Finis! Kaput! Its curtains! Ha!

Santa Claus is on the dole!

And the suit’s gone back to Burton's! Ho-ho-ho-ho! 
Merry Christmas, everybody! Ho-ho-ho!


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2016)

...
Boogie Woogie Santa Claus - Mojo Nixon







Son of Santa - Mojo Nixon & Skid Roper


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 31, 2016)

Καλή χρονιά! Ευτυχισμένη, παραγωγική, με αντοχές και με υγεία!


----------



## daeman (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 1, 2017)

Δύο μεγάλες αγάπες μαζί, Δαίμανα... :)


----------



## sarant (Jan 1, 2017)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους και όλες, καλοπληρωμένες και ενδιαφέρουσες να είναι οι μεταφράσεις σας, υγεία και αγάπη να έχετε γύρω σας!


----------



## pidyo (Jan 1, 2017)

Το δίστιχο Happy, happy, happy / romba, romba, romba, happy πολύ θα ήθελα να ξέρω τι σημαίνει στα Ταμίλ. 

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους, με υγεία και παιχνιδιάρικη διάθεση να σαρώνει τα λογής λογής σκοτάδια.


----------



## SBE (Jan 1, 2017)

To google έιναι φίλος μας. 
Rompa ரொம்ப λέει σημαίνει πολύ. 
Στο άσμα λέει naan rompa (είμαι πολύ) happy happy


----------



## Costas (Jan 1, 2017)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους και όλες, με πολλές ευχαριστίες για τη συνεισφορά της Λεξιλογίας στο μεταφραστικό έργο!


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2017)

Καλή χρονιά, φίλοι μου. Άρχισε δύσκολα (ολόκληρη τη μέρα δεν κατάφερα να μπω στη Λεξιλογία, τα ύστερα του κόσμου), αλλά ευελπιστούμε να εξελιχθεί καλύτερα, για όλους. Και για μας και για τους γείτονες, τους κοντινούς και τους μακρινούς. Έχουμε τα δικά μας, έχουμε να σκεφτούμε και τους Τούρκους, τους Άγγλους, τους Αμερικανούς. Τους Γάλλους, τους Ιταλούς. Τους Σύριους. Πού να προλάβουμε τόσο προβληματισμό πια φέτος;


----------



## Lefki (Jan 2, 2017)

Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλά, με υγεία, δημιουργία, και άφθονα αποθέματα υπομονής, επιμονής, και ψυχραιμίας.


----------



## daeman (Jan 3, 2017)

...





Ταχιά ταχιά 'ν' αρχιμηνιά, ταχιά 'ν' αρχή του χρόνου 
αρχή που βγήκεν ο Χριστός στη γη να πορπατήξει
και βγήκε και χαιρέτηξε ούλους τσι ζευγολάτες
Κι ο πρώτος που τ' απάντηξε ήταν Άγιος Βασίλης
Άγιε Βασίλη δέσποτα, καλό ζευγάριν έχεις 
Καλό το λέω, αφέντη μου, καλό και βλοημένο
απού το βλόησε ο Χριστός με το δεξιό του χέρι 
με το δεξιό, με το ζερβό, με το μαλαματένιο
Να σε ρωτήξω, δέσποτα, πόσα μουζούρια σπέρνεις 
Μετά χαράς, αφέντη μου, να σου το μολοήσω
σπέρνω σταράκι δώδεκα, κριθάρι δεκαπέντε 
ταΐ και ρόβι δεκοχτώ κι από νωρίς στο στάβλο

Ασήμι να 'ν' τ' αλέτρι σου, χρουσάφι ο ζυγός σου
Ως και το βουκεντράκι σου τ' Αϊγιωργιού κοντάρι
Κι η χέρα απού το κρατεί χρουσό μαργαριτάρι

Ξύπνησε, αφέντη, ξύπνησε να φάμε και να πιούμε 
Κι ακόμα δεν τον ηύρηκες το μάνταλο ν’ ανοίξεις
Να μασε βάλεις τίβοτσι κι ύστερα να σφαλίξεις
και φέρε και τον πετεινό και φέρε και την όρθα
κι αν είναι από τη γαλανή, κιανένα αβγουλάκι 
κι αν είναι από την κόκκινη, ας είν' και ζευγαράκι 
Κι απού το λαδοπίθαρο κιαμιά σταλιά λαδάκι
κι αν και περισσότερο, βαστούμε εμείς τ' ασκάκι
Κι αν είναι με το θέλημα, χρυσή μου περιστέρα
ανοίξετε την πόρτα σας να πούμε καλησπέρα

Επά που καλαντίσαμε, καλά μας επλερώσαν
Καλά να 'ναι τα έχει των και τα αποδόματά των
Κι απού 'χει θηλυκό παιδί, χρυσή μοίρα να κάμει
Πάλι κι αν είναι αρσενικό, στη σέλα καβαλάρης
να σειέται, να λυγίζεται, να πέφτει το λογάρι
να το μαζώνει η μάνα του να 'χει χαρά μεγάλη

Και εις έτη πολλά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 4, 2017)

Καλή χρονιά! 

Ακόμα δεν έφυγαν οι καλικάντζαροι και η ευχή μετράει... :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2017)

daeman said:


> ..._5000 Words
> 
> _​
> 
> ...




Και το επετειακό, μετά από 9 χρόνια παρά δύο μήνες:

The 12 Days of Christmas for Translators
© Sharon Neeman 2017

On the first day of Christmas my client sent to me
A badly mastered script for TV.

On the second day of Christmas my client sent to me
Two data sheets
And a badly mastered script for TV.

On the third day of Christmas my client sent to me
Three CVs,
Two data sheets
And a badly mastered script for TV.

On the fourth day of Christmas my client sent to me
Four affidavits,
Three CVs,
Two data sheets
And a badly mastered script for TV.

On the fifth day of Christmas my client sent to me
Five – hand-scrawled – wills,
Four affidavits,
Three CVs,
Two data sheets
And a badly mastered script for TV.

On the sixth day of Christmas my client sent to me
Six interrogations,
Five – hand-scrawled – wills,
Four affidavits,
Three CVs,
Two data sheets
And a badly mastered script for TV.

On the seventh day of Christmas my client sent to me
Seven discharge letters,
Six interrogations,
Five – hand-scrawled – wills,
Four affidavits,
Three CVs,
Two data sheets
And a badly mastered script for TV.

On the eighth day of Christmas my client sent to me
Eight urgent motions,
Seven discharge letters,
Six interrogations,
Five – hand-scrawled – wills,
Four affidavits,
Three CVs,
Two data sheets
And a badly mastered script for TV.

On the ninth day of Christmas my client sent to me
Nine editorials,
Eight urgent motions,
Seven discharge letters,
Six interrogations,
Five – hand-scrawled – wills,
Four affidavits,
Three CVs,
Two data sheets
And a badly mastered script for TV.

On the tenth day of Christmas my client sent to me
Ten misspelled menus,
Nine editorials,
Eight urgent motions,
Seven discharge letters,
Six interrogations,
Five – hand-scrawled – wills,
Four affidavits,
Three CVs,
Two data sheets
And a badly mastered script for TV.

On the eleventh day of Christmas my client sent to me
Eleven police records,
Ten misspelled menus,
Nine editorials,
Eight urgent motions,
Seven discharge letters,
Six interrogations,
Five – hand-scrawled – wills,
Four affidavits,
Three CVs,
Two data sheets
And a badly mastered script for TV.

On the twelfth day of Christmas my client sent to me… [dramatic pause]
Twelve postdated checks for
Eleven police records,
Ten misspelled menus,
Nine editorials,
Eight urgent motions,
Seven discharge letters,
Six interrogations,
Five – hand-scrawled – wills,
Four affidavits,
Three CVs,
Two data sheets
And that badly mastered script for TV.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/extraordinarytranslators/permalink/1777372478941456/


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2017)

...
Ο αμανές των Χριστουγέννων (Ο κουραμπιές)






στίχοι, μουσική : Έλσα Μουρατίδου
ενορχήστρωση: STRINGLESS

Αμάν... είναι ο πόνος μου μεγάλος
και δε χωράει άλλος κουραμπιές!

Η άχνη πως απλώνεται σαν χιόνι στην πιατέλα
κι όλου του κόσμου τα γλυκά να μου φωνάζουν «έλα!»

Μελομακάρονα βουνό απάνω στο τραπέζι
κι η βασιλόπιτα πιο κει το μάτι να μου παίζει
Κι ο μορφονιός απέναντι, γλυκός σαν πετιμέζι
πώς θα θελα να ήμουνα η Τζένη η Καρέζη

Στη ζυγαριά, στη ζυγαριά!
Αχ, θα βάλω εφτά κιλά! 

Τσουρεκάκια, τσουρεκάκια

Τσουρέκια και σιροπιαστά, Θεέ μου, πώς θα αντέξω;
ας πιω καμιά γουλιά κρασί το στόμα μου να βρέξω
Μες στη θολούρα του κρασιού, μου 'ρχεται να χορέψω
μα μες στο παντελόνι μου δεν ξέρω αν θα χωρέσω

Στη ζυγαριά, στη ζυγαριά
Αχ, από Δευτέρα δίαιτα!

Μπουρεκάκια, μπουρεκάκια

Μπουρέκια μοσχομυριστά, σκαλτσούνια και μπαμπάδες
γλιστρούν μέσα απ' τα δάχτυλα δεκάδες, δωδεκάδες
Πόσο σιρόπι έβαλες στο ρεβανί βρε μάνα;
και φούσκωσα και πρήστηκα ωσάν τη μελιτζάνα

Πιες μια σόδα, πιες μια σόδα
Αχ, ο κουραμπιές!

Σουτιέν!


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2017)

Καλημέρα, καλές γιορτές.

Να ένα ωραίο χριστουγεννιάτικο και επίκαιρο που διάβασα και χάρηκα σήμερα το πρωί.

Μας χτύπησαν δυο εικοσάρηδες (ίσως και μεγαλύτεροι), για να πουν τα κάλαντα. Αντί όμως να ακούσουμε το γνωστό τραγούδι ή έστω ένα «τρίγωνα-κάλαντα» κατιτίς, οι τύποι μας είπαν με πνιχτά γέλια, ένα εναλλακτικό άσμα, με στίχους σε στυλ «κλέφτες βουλευτές, κλέφτες υπουργοί, ας πάνε στο διάολο, να πάμε στη δραχμή».

Αφού τελείωσαν, καταχαρούμενοι που έφεραν εις πέρας το δύσκολο έργο τους, ζήτησα να περιμένουν λίγο. Πήγα στο συρταράκι που έχω κάτι παλιά νομίσματα (να λοιπόν που χρειάζονται, να μην τα πετάτε), βρήκα ένα παλιό πεντακοσάρικο, πήρα και δύο σοκολατάκια και τους τα έδωσα.

- Τι είναι αυτό;
- Πεντακοσάρικο!
- Έλα, πλάκα κάνεις.
- Όχι, είπα να σας πραγματοποιήσω την ευχή μια ώρα αρχύτερα.
Το κοιτάζουν, γελάνε.
- Θα μας δώσεις και τα κανονικά τώρα;
- Ποια κανονικά; Και το πεντακοσάρικο;
- Μα αυτό δεν έχει καμία αξία.
- Εγώ το ξέρω, τώρα το μάθατε κι εσείς.

Τους ζήτησα να πουν τα κανονικά κάλαντα, για να πάρουν κανονικά λεφτά. Τα είπαν, τους έδωσα ευρώ και τους θύμισα ότι, αν είχαμε δραχμές, αντί για σοκολάτες kinder θα έπαιρναν χαρούπια.

Οι άνθρωποι αξίζουν πάντα μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία.
Ειδικά όταν είναι τόσο νέοι και ξυπνάνε τόσο νωρίς. ​
Από την πένα της Ειρήνης Αγαπηδάκη στο Facebook.


----------



## daeman (Jan 1, 2018)

...
Χρόνια πολά να ζήσετε να είσθε εφτιχείς
ηγίαν νάχεται πολήν γενόμενη παχής
λιρών να αποκτίσεται μετά πωλών χριμάτων
να έχετε πολύν χλειδήν κε άφθονον κρεάτων.

Η ζοή είνε ματέα κε να τρώγεται καλά,
διότη όστις μένη νήστις το στομάχη του χαλά.
Όχι όμος κε ως κτήνη εν το μέσω αχειρών,
πρότον είνε η ηγία κε κατόπιν των λιρών.





Τι ορέον ήχον εξάγουν των τρυγώνων
πέζοντες τα πεδία διά τον νέον χρόνον.
Εγό πάντοτε δίδο εις των πέδων
διά να λάβουν γλυκών κε κουραπηέδων.

Τοιουτοτρόπος γενομένων εφτιχείς
ουδέποτε έχομαι διστηχείς.
Και διάγων όλοι εφχαριστιμένων
είμε χαίρων επί ταις εορταίς των Χρηστουγένων.


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2019)

...





Καλήν εσπέραν, άρχοντες
κι ας είν' ο ορισμός σας
Χριστού τη θεία γέννηση
βρ' αμάν αμάν
να πιω στ' αρχοντικό σας


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2020)

Pre-nativity scene, in a pre-titles deleted scene from Life of Brian






–Is it A.D. yet?
–Quarter past.


----------



## Earion (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2020)

Small talk. Συνεντεύξεις του Λάμπρου Φισφή με παιδιά. Εδώ, για τα Χριστούγεννα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2020)

Και αν σας δημιουργηθεί η εντύπωση ότι τα παιδιά μας δεν έχουν εκπαιδευτεί αρκετά για τα Χριστούγεννα, βάλτε τα να ακούσουν τον παπά. (Από επεισόδιο του _Φωτογράφου του χωριού_ της ΕΡΤ1.)


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2020)

Μπέρτολτ Μπρεχτ, Φτάνουν Χριστούγεννα

Φτάνουν Χριστούγεννα λοιπόν! Παραμονή
κι εμείς σαν όλους ετοιμάσαμε γιορτή.
Μα δεν είν’ άνετα σαν φάτνη εδώ μέσα:
Μπαίνει το κρύο από παντού, δεν έχει μπέσα.
Χριστούλη, κόπιασε, γεννήσου αν θες, μα κοίτα:
Σου στρώσαμε, δεν έχει τζάκι όμως και πίττα.

Τρέμουμε κι όλοι αγκαλιαζόμαστε σφιχτά
σαν τους πρωτόγονους σε σκοτεινή σπηλιά.
Το χιόνι πέφτει στο κορμί μας, το παγώνει
το χιόνι εισβάλλει στην καλύβα και σαρώνει.
Κόπιασε, χιόνι, μπες, θα βρεις φίλους εδώ:
Κι εμάς μας έδιωξαν από τον ουρανό.

Κρασί ζεσταίνουμε, παλιό και δυνατό
κάνει καλό με τέτοιον άγριο καιρό.
Ζεστό κρασί, ξύλα στην πόρτα καρφωμένα.
Έξω, ουρλιάζουνε αγρίμια θυμωμένα.
Κοπιάστε, αγρίμια, να κρυφτείτε απ’ το χιονιά:
Ούτε τ’ αγρίμια έχουνε ζεστή φωλιά.

Θα ρίξουμε τα πανωφόρια στη φωτιά,
να γίνει η φλόγα της για λίγο πυρκαγιά,
να ζεσταθούμε ενώ θα καίγεται η στέγη,
να ζούμε όταν το σκοτάδι πια θα φεύγει.
Κόπιασε, άνεμε –εκεί έξω πως αντέχεις;
Κι εσύ κουράστηκες, κι εσύ σπίτι δεν έχεις.

(μτφ. Γιώργος Κοροπούλης)
==============

BERTOLT BRECHT

Weihnachtslegende (1923)

Am heiligen Christabend heut
Sitzen wir, die armen Leut
In einer kalten Stube drin.
Der Wind geht draußen und geht herin.
Komm lieber Herr Jesus zu uns, sieh an:
Weil wir Dich wahrhaft nötig han.

Wir sitzen heute so herum
Als wie das finstre Heidentum.
Der Schnee fällt kalt auf unser Gebein:
Der Schnee will unbedingt herein.
Komm Schnee zu uns herein, kein Wort:
Du hast im Himmel auch keinen Ort.

Wir brauen einen Branntwein
Dann wird uns leicht und wärmer sein.
Einen heißen Branntwein brauen wir.
Um unsere Hütt tappt ein dick Tier.
Komm, Tier zu uns herein nur schnell:
Ihr habt heut auch keine warme Stell.

Wir tun ins Feuer die Röck hinein
Dann wird’s uns allen wärmer sein!
Dann glüht uns das Gebälke schier.
Erst in der Früh erfrieren wir.
Komm, lieber Wind, sei unser Gast:
Weil Du auch keine Heimat hast.
===============

De aanbidding van de herders, Rembrandt, 1646


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2020)

Νίκελ, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κανένα από τα παιδάκια του πρώτου βίντεο δεν θα καταλάβαιναν γιατί είναι αστείο το δεύτερο βίντεο. Και, ναι, εγώ πιστεύω ότι άσχετα από το αν μια οικογένεια είναι θρησκευόμενη ή όχι, μερικά βασικά καλό είναι να τα μαθαίνουν στα παιδιά τους για να καταλαβαίνουν γιατί έχουμε αργίες τότε κι όχι άλλοτε κλπ κλπ.


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2020)

Come, Mister Tally Man, tally me banana
New Year come and me wan' go home
A beautiful bunch of unripe banana
New Year come and me wan' go home
Work all night on a drink of rum
Stack banana 'til the morning come


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 31, 2020)

Καλή χρονιά!






Μεγάλη ευκαιρία, για λίγες μόνο ώρες | Τάκης Δρεπανιώτης


Θέλουμε πραγματικά να κάνουμε το επόμενο βήμα στο άγνωστο του 2021 ή να ξαναπροσπαθήσουμε στο 2020, με όσα ήδη γνωρίζουμε γι’ αυτό;




amagi.gr


----------



## daeman (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Earion (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2021)

Το μεταδίδει τώρα η ΕΡΤ3 και είναι ό,τι το πιο ωραίο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158292872184775




Από τη γωνιά του Panos Karan στο Facebook. Με κείμενο:

Sharing this video with all my family and friends ahead from any other publication. Watch this video, and see why there is hope in 2021.
When I started Keys of Change in 2011, my motivation was to use music as a powerful tool to inspire, motivate, and change lives, and the world, for the better. Today, ten years later, on the very first day of 2021, many of us, including myself, need this change and would like to be inspired, motivated and encouraged by the sense of a new beginning.
Young musicians from five distinct corners of the world, most of whom have never met each other before, come together in a positive and creative spirit, to use music and music learning for improving themselves, share with the world something that would have never otherwise been expected from them: unity, determination, hope.
All of us at Keys of Change would like to wish all our friends, musicians, supporters and volunteers a happy and prosperous 2021!



__ https://www.facebook.com/panos.karan.3/posts/10158292909184775


----------



## daeman (Jan 2, 2021)

Σας τα 'παν άλλοι αντ' άλλων;


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2021)

Art of the Christmas Tree, Part 2


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2021)

Santa Claus, Pablo Picasso
24 December, 1959


----------



## cougr (Dec 25, 2021)

Re: Santa (above)

Is that the one that last sold for 50 million?

Χρόνια Πολλά και Ευτυχισμένα σε όλες και όλους!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 25, 2021)

Χρόνια πολλά! Καλά Χριστούγεννα!


----------



## SBE (Dec 25, 2021)

Χρόνια Πολλα.


----------



## antongoun (Dec 25, 2021)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2021)

Our Lady Jessica.


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2021)

cougr said:


> Re: Santa (above)
> 
> Is that the one that last sold for 50 million?



Well, I don't know about that, but Christie's has this to say about it: 





Χρόνους πολλούς και θαλερούς, ανέφελους και ντρέτους!


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2021)

Christmas tree, 1954, Andy Warhol


----------



## daeman (Jan 1, 2022)

Πρώτη Πρώτου (η) = μέρα με καταγωγή από την Κύπρο.




__ https://www.facebook.com/lexiconaxristwnlexewn/posts/1038656389803133


----------

